# [INFO] My HP TP Data/Media Recovery, Rom Notes + Install Guide (6-2-14)



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*My HP TP Data/Media Recovery, Rom Notes + Install Guide*​
DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet. *I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

This is just an FYI, a work in progress, it should not be considered wholly accurate and is just a reference for all this data media stuff.

XDA version of this thread

---------------------------------------------------------​
*What is a data media build?*
Previously on the HP Touchpad Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the media partition. This was the space you saw when transferring data via the USB cable. It stored all your media like music, pictures and movies. Data media builds separate the Android and WebOS space by emulating a 2nd ext4 SDcard in the data partition. The place where your app data was stored, separate from the SDcard media partition. You will need to move the majority of your free space from the media partition to the data partition, by using flashable zips, Tailor or android apps. With this setup the data partition now becomes the main place where your apps and users files(Music, pictures, movies, ect) are stored. The left over space in the media partition is now separate and only used by WebOS. WebOS will be left with just a small amount of free space and the majority will be given to the Android Data partition. You will need to boot into WebOS to access its media SDcard space or use the Evervolv build which allows you to see both partitions from Android. Following these instructions will leave WebOS perfectly intact and it can be used for useful things like flashing the A6firmware [Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware.

*What are the Advantages and Changes for Data Media Builds?*
New data media builds change the default partition layout to more efficiently use the available space. You get a larger area for storing apps and mount an emulated ext4 SDcard all on the Data partition. The ext4 doesn't suffer from the 4GB file size limit that the older Fat partition had and gives you more space for large apps. In additon there is no longer a limit of 50+ apps like some users experienced with the non data media ROMs. The next advantage for HP TouchPad users is the updated 3.x Kernels all the new Android 4.4.2 builds use. The updated Kernel's more efficiently communicates and allocates resources between the hardware and software. However data media Roms require newer data media recoveries to accommodate the new partition format and SeLinux support.

What is a data media device? (TeamWin)

*Do I really need to do all this, how can I go back to my old setup?*
If you're happy with your current setup and Android version there is no urgent need to upgrade. However this is the direction that future builds will take and if you understand the basic concepts of flashing rom's and have previously install android with the ACMEInstaller, then you should be ready to test these new builds. Experienced users should backup all their data before trying out these new builds. If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use Jcsullins' new CWM 6.0.4.9 DM and Jc's Philz CWM Touch DM recoveries (20140317) to restore your older nandroid backups. These two recoveries by JC can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. Note that due to the larger size of data media backups (and SeLinux Context files) you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on to a non data media rom.

Please leave ROM developers feedback in their respective threads. Reporting problems in the developer's threads and submitting alogcats can help to move development along and fix bugs.

*HP TouchPad non Data Media build guide threads*
[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way" - Recommended for first time installers to intermediate users
(Covers the basic setup of Java, Novacom, and use of AcmeInstaller etc commands. Forgot something, check it out)

[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad 
(Post 2 Covers Data/Media builds)

*Important Posts You Should Read Before ANY Data Media Install*:

Post 2: Data/media Build Recovery Notes (4-06-14)

Post 3: Data/media ROM SDcard Access Notes (4-8-14)

Post 4: Data/media Resizing Notes (3-31-14)

Post 5: Current ROM installation "Updater-Scripts" Notes (3-10-14)
_____ Includes a Special Request to the Devs! (A bit technical, feel free to skip this one)

Post 6: Troubleshooting Tools and Assistance Notes (3-10-14)

Post 7: How to move to CM10.2 Data/Media Build via "cminstall pack v2" - Part 1 (6-2-14)

Post 8: How to move from CM10.2 Data/Media to other 4.4 KK DM Builds - Part 2 (4-08-14)

Post 9: Option 2 - Clean Install Straight to a 4.4 KK Rom via cminstall v2 Pack (6-2-14)

6/2/14 UPDATE:
JcSullins has a new utility called TP Toolbox (thread here) for installing 'most' Data Media Builds and Recoveries. You can still use the install packs from post 7 & 9 if you prefer (while they are offered), but either way, the first 6 posts are still good background you should read ...



Jcsullins said:


> *Touchpad Toolbox (aka tptoolbox) is a completely self-contained and user-friendly system for the low-level management of the HP Touchpad.*
> 
> *TPToolbox replaces:*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*My /data/media build Recovery Notes* (4-06-14)​
DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet. *I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

This is just an FYI, a work in progress, it should not be considered wholly accurate and is just a reference until all these data media recoveries get sorted.

---------------------------------------------------------​​
For those that want to rename their Twrp/Cwm backup files so that the md5 still passes and you are still able to use/restore that backup, I *strongly recommend* you try ... *Nandroid Manager* (PlayStore)

If you type in a filename that is the wrong format (ie special characters, spaces, etc.) it will prevent the filename from being changed.

---------------------------------------------------------​
*FYI:*
There are currently different partition setups (regular vs data/media), multiple different Recovery's for each build and each partition as well as different Gapps packages depending on the ROM and its base. Data/media builds also setup the sdcard differently as some have found out and as mentioned in RolandDeschain79's OP.

*Surprise*: Currently you can not mount the old WebOS sdcard (external_sd/ ) or the new "internal" Sdcard (data/media/0/ ) as you were used to previously to transfer files via Windows PC to the recovery. Here's a good Reference and another reference to use ADB_Sideload via recovery if needed (or Google it).

*Make sure you are using the correct recovery for both your ROM and partition setup and have any files on the correct sdcard in advance!*
(ie Jc's Regular CWM v6.0.1.9 20121215, vs. data media compatible Cwm v6.0.3.6, vs. a SeLinux data media CWM, etc)

*So what's up with all these different CWM & TWRP /data/media recovery versions and where are they coming from?*
(If you know of any new ones, and/or have experience with them please post a link to the related thread vs a download link as well as any details about it you know and I will try to add the information here)

- Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9 20121215 (Original partition layout, Non-data/media. For Reference only)
Used with Cm7 / 9 / 10.0 / 10.1 or any ROM with the original /sdcard & partition layout.
Note: Click the link for some good general background info on Recoveries.


*CAN mount USB Storage to Win7 PC* (original external_sd only)
*CAN consistently flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular.*

A "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" will wipe the ENTIRE /data partition and /data/media/0 if it exists

*CURRENT LIST OF DATA MEDIA RECOVERIES : *Take a close look and soak it in!​
​
- *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317 (SeLinux data/media) <<- - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED (3-18-14 edit)*
Originally Posted Here (Discussion follows for a few posts)


*CAN mount USB Storage to Win7 PC* (original WebOS Sdcard1 only)
*CAN consistently flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular.*
*CAN see both Sdcards* (original WebOS "Sdcard1", and /data/media/0 "Sdcard")
*Can be flashed with AcmeInstaller5*

Has option to "*Clean for Rom install*". (i.e. Wipes System, data, and cache but not data/media/0 sdcard)
Flashed JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL 

Caution: While this particular recovery 'Reportedly' can restore user /data from original partition layouts to a /data/media rom, it can not restore user /data from a /data/media rom to an original partition layout (likely due to extra SeLinux Context data and larger size).
Even So, This is NOT Recommended. Use Ti Backup to Restore your Apps Instead of mixing data b/w partition layouts!

Also see: Phil3759's General Philz Touch Reference thread here (Very Good Info) 

- *JcSullins' CWM v6.0.4.7 DM 20140317 (SeLinux data/media) <<--- Highly Recommended. Same flashing support as touch version above.*


*CAN mount USB Storage to Win7 PC* (original WebOS Sdcard1 only)
*CAN consistently flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular.*
*CAN see both Sdcards* (original WebOS "Sdcard1", and /data/media/0 "Sdcard")
*Can be flashed with AcmeInstaller5*

Flashed JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL 

Caution: While this particular recovery 'Reportedly' can restore user /data from original partition layouts to a /data/media rom, it can not restore user /data from a /data/media rom to an original partition layout (likely due to extra SeLinux Context data and larger size).
Even So, This is NOT Recommended. Use Ti Backup to Restore your Apps Instead of mixing data b/w partition layouts!

- Philz CWM v6.0.4.7 Advanced (SeLinux data/media and supports TWRP/CWM formats.) *<<- 2nd Recommendation*
From Invisiblek's CM11 / KK 4.4.2 Data Media with 3.4 Kernel Nightly thread.


Couldn't mount USB storage to Win7 PC.
Couldn't Flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular. 
Can only see /data/media/0 "sdcard"
Has option to "*Clean for Rom install*". (i.e. Wipes System, data, and cache but not data/media/0 sdcard)
Flashed JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL 

- Flintman's TWRP v2.6.3.0 SeLinux Alpha Touch (SeLinux data/media) *<<- 2nd Recommendation*
From Flintman's Evervolv 4.0.0p1 AOSP / KK 4.4.2 Data Media with 3.4 Kernel Nightly thread


No Option to mount USB storage to Win7 PC.
*CAN see both Sdcards* (original external_sd, and /data/media/0 )
Couldn't Flash JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = UNSUCCESSFUL
Couldn't Flash Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = UNSUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL

Couldn't Flash Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 (no_metadata, data/media)
Couldn't Flash Jc's CWM v6.0.1.9 12/15/2012 (Original partition layout)

Couldn't Flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular. Didn't work on clean AcmeInstaller5T run of Moboot 3.8 and Flintman's TWRP v2.6.3.0.

- Milaq's Cwm v6.0.4.7 (SeLinux data/media)
From Milaq's CM11 / KK 4.4 Data Media with 3.0 Kernel Nightly thread.
(This new version is said to be needed for Nightly's after 2/7/14 due to Custom-Updater feature)


Couldn't mount USB storage to Win7 PC.
Can only see /data/media/0 "sdcard"
Flashed JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL 

Couldn't Flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular. 

- Milaq's CWM v6.0.4.5 (not v6.0.5.4) (SeLinux data/media from Invisiblek's CM11 3.4 kernel thread)
From Invisiblek's CM11 / KK 4.4.2 Data Media with 3.4 Kernel Nightly thread


Couldn't mount USB storage to Win7 PC.
Can only see /data/media/0 "sdcard"
Couldn't Flash JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = UNSUCCESSFUL
Couldn't Flash Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = UNSUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL 

Couldn't Flash Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 (no_metadata, data/media)
Couldn't Flash Jc's CWM v6.0.1.9 12/15/2012 (Original partition layout)

Couldn't Flash "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular. 

- Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 (no_metadata, for data/media)
From Milaq's CM10.2 / JB 4.3 Data Media Nightly thread


No Option to mount USB storage to Win7 PC.
*CAN see both Sdcards* (original external_sd, and /data/media/0 )
Flashed JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.x Kernel Test) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Flashed Milaq's CM10.2 DM 2.6 Kernel and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
Couldn't Flash Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0 Kernel and Gapps = UNSUCCESSFUL
Couldn't Flash Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) and Gapps = UNSUCCESSFUL
Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) and Gapps = SUCCESSFUL
(Couldn't flash Gapps 4.4 KK from Milaq's site. P.A.'s 0-day Gapps flashed ok)

*Flashing of "data_plus" zips from The_Ape or Gradular can be hit or miss.* Works on clean AcmeInstaller5 run of Moboot 3.8 and CWM v6.0.3.6 but didn't on Acme5M install of CM10.2 DM with all 4 files (Moboot, CWM, CM10.2 DM, and Gapps).

*Now someone tell me why some of the recoveries can't flash some of the zips?
( Is it "edify" vs "amend" etc. syntax , maybe different "update-binary" file or something else between the recoveries? )*

The only confirmed recovery's for flashing the data_plus zips are JcSullins' CWM v6.0.1.9 for the original partition layout (very reliable), *JcSullins' CWM v6.0.4.7 DM & Jc's Philz Touch versions from 20140317 (Very Reliable/recommended)*, and Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM(Seems to work intermittently on a clean Acme5 install with only Moboot/CWM if android/CM hasn't been loaded to the partitions yet).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A QUICK NOTE ABOUT CLEAN VS DIRTY INSTALLS VIA RECOVERY:*
The safest way to do a FULL "Clean" install from a currently installed recovery without carrying over any stuff from prior installations is to do the following from the custom recovery:​
1 ) Perform a factory/data reset.
This will format the /data partition (user apps and settings) and /cache partition (temporary app & system files).
** On data/media recoveries like TWRP,  this *should* safely delete all files except the emulated /data/media/sdcard. Good. **

*Note: If you 'manually' format /data on a data/media recovery vs. a factory reset, it may wipe the emulated sdcard as well!*

2 ) Under mounts and storage, format the /system partition
(this is where the ROM actually is)
** Most CM Rom's install scripts have a command to perform the format for you when flashing but not all ROMs do it.**

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot.

For a 'Dirty' Install to keep you user apps & settings within the same ROM series:
(If you experience issues you may have to do a clean install)

1 ) wipe/format cache partition.

2 ) wipe/format system partition
** (Again, some ROMs may do this for you when installed)

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*My data/media ROM SDcard Access Notes:* (4-8-14)
These are just some quick ROM notes.​
*JcSullins' CM10.1 01/25/14 (3.0 Kernel Test)* NOT A DATA MEDIA BUILD! Reference Only!


Only see's original external /Sdcard ( can't see /data/media/0 )
OTG works but has OTG ID pin activation bug (Causes Reboot if incorrect order. See xda post)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Milaq's CM10.2 Data Media (2.6.35 Kernel) 02-10-14 Build*


*See's both Sdcards from OS *(external_sd and /data/media/0 )
OTG works with USB Mouse

*JcSullins' CM11 Data Media (3.0 Kernel) 4-5-14 Build*


*See's both Sdcards from OS *(external_sd and /data/media/0 )
OTG works with USB Mouse (OTG Activation bug fixed)

*Milaq's CM11 Data Media (3.0 Kernel) 02-10-14 Build*


Only see's internal Sdcard ( /data/media/0 )
OTG works but has same OTG ID pin activation bug as JC's CM10.1 3.0 kernel Test

*Invisiblek's CM11 Data Media (3.4 kernel) 02-10-14 Build*


*See's both Sdcards from OS* (external_sd and /data/media/0 )
OTG works but has same OTG ID pin activation bug as JC's CM10.1 3.0 kernel Test

*Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) 02-10-14 Build*


*See's both Sdcards from OS* (external_sd and /data/media/0 )
OTG works but has same OTG ID pin activation bug as JC's CM10.1 3.0 kernel Test

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Data/media Resizing Notes *(3-31-14)​


mpgrimm2 said:


> *Summary*: The only confirmed recovery's for flashing the data_plus zips are JcSullins' CWM v6.0.1.9 for the original partition layout (very reliable), *JcSullins' CWM v6.0.4.7 DM & Jc's Philz Touch versions from 20140317 (Very Reliable/recommended)*, and Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM(Seems to work intermittently on a clean Acme5 install with only Moboot/CWM if android/CM hasn't been loaded to the partitions yet).





sstar said:


> In Android open the app terminal emulator and type: *df* and hit enter and you will see all your partition sizes before or after resizing.
> ( Can also use *Quick System Info Pro* if you want to install another app ).


*Switching the majority of your free space from Media to Data:*
With the basic partition layout setup using Acme5 (System Partition=600MB) and only recovery and Moboot 3.8 installed, you should be able to move your free SDcard space from the Media partition to the Data partition. There are a few different methods to accomplish this. The Flashable zips are recommended.

Before Data Media setup
system = 600MB
cache = 200MB
media (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5GB
media (32GB TouchPads) = 28GB
*data *= 1.5GB

Rootz: Gradular's Guide to Changing Partition Sizes - Post 195: My notes about Data and Sdcard sizes after data_resize zips


Mpgrimm2 said:


> *Data Partition sizes AFTER AcmeInstaller5 and Gradular's Resize Zips* ( Originally Sys: 600mb, Cache: 200mb, Data: 1.5Gb * default)
> 
> Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 16GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 16Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
> data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )
> ...


*A] Flashable zips (Recommended):*
Gradular and The Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your PC and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TouchPad model 16GB or 32GB. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model, a 32GB TouchPad could use the 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpad would use the 10752 zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.5GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android apps and file storage.

*Note:* Before changing your partition size you must have enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. If the zips fail to flash make sure that you have previously wiped your USB drive via WebOS. If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.

*Download Flashable zips to move your free space from Media to Data:*
How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want By Gradular *(See Quote Above)*
16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_10752-0.1.zip (i.e. for 16GB and up Touchpads)
32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_24576-0.1.zip (i.e. for 32GB and up Touchpads)
64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_56320-0.1.zip (i.e. for 64GB and up Touchpads)
(Gradular has additional sizes available. Included in my cminstall v2 packs)

Or

Data Partition Size Changer CWM ZIPS By The_Ape
data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads
data_plus_16384mb-signed.zip for 16GB Touchpads



Mpgrimm2 said:


> I have decided that *I prefer Gradular's "data_resize" zips* over the "data_plus" zips because Gradular's will always check the current size and calculate what changes need to be made to come up with the "planned" /data partition size. Whereas the data_plus zip can be used repeated to increase the /data partition by the stated "increment" and could cause problems (i.e. if the 8gb data_plus is run 2x on a 16gb TP it will run out of space). Both version are useful, I just think Gradular's method is safer for the average user.


*B] Tailor:* (Advanced Users)
The WebOS Preware app Tailor can also be used to make the necessary partition changes. This method also works well but can take longer to setup and complete. Note: Make sure your HP Touchpad is fully charged before making changes with tailor. Checking the file system and resizing the partition can take some time, so be patient. If you get an error during the file system check, run it again. Do Not restart or shutdown the device until it completes. Read all about using tailor by watching RolandDeschain79's video and reading the OP in Gradular's thread.

*Note(Important):*If you accidentally interrupt tailor you may need to run the WebOS Doctor.

*C] Android Partition changing apps:* (Not Recommended)
There are a number of apps in the Play Store that could help you change the partitions sizes. However the success rate of using these apps is questionable and some require you to get a paid version. If you wish to try using apps make sure you have a full backup before proceeding.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ADDITIONAL REFERENCES:*
XDA posts 61 - 63 over at The_Ape's thread : Problems flashing Data_Plus zips with various recoveries

Rootz: Gradular's Guide to Changing Partition Sizes - Post 195: My notes about Data and Sdcard sizes after data_resize zips

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*My Current ROM installation "Updater-Scripts" Notes *(3-10-14)​
DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet. *I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

This is just an FYI, a work in progress, it should not be considered wholly accurate and is just a reference on the various regular vs current data/media builds and their "updater-scripts".

---------------------------------------------------------​
*Summary:*

1) The /boot partition is about 30.99mb and is shared with both WebOS, Moboot 0.3.8, any recoveries, and any android Roms.
- The Rom's "kernel" or boot.img is stored here as a .uImage file with a "splash" file (is this the rom's splash screen image? IDK ) .

- As a reference, my previous install of JC's CM10.1 VPN build takes up about 25mb-27mb, so there is very limited free space for ANY redundancy without causing installation or reboot issues.
- data/media roms and recoveries have larger /boot/ "uImage" files so keep an eye out for left over ROM and Recovery files that "may" need to be manually removed.

2) Both the CM and Evervolv Roms (regular and data/media versions) currently format the /system partition for you during the installation process.

3) ONLY the Evervolv Rom install scripts currently delete a few "Select" Roms from the boot partition for you during installation.
(only CM, AOKP, ICS, & ClassicNerd)

4) If you are coming from Evervolv or another ROM to a CyanogenMod ROM, the CM installation scripts WILL NOT remove ANY other ROM from the /boot partition and you may run out of room or get an installation error.

5) Removing previous ROM files from the /boot is not specifically a function of the recovery but a command issued to the recovery by the ROM's installation script!

- One of the main differences I noticed between the CM10.2 and CM11 data/media build install scripts is that CM11 scripts appear to need Recovery support for "set_metadata" where as Evervolv and the CM10.2 currently do not for "setting permissions".

*2-22-14 TESTING UPDATE* (Moving from Evervolv to CM): 
- If you are coming from an Evervolv ROM to a CyanogenMod ROM (Regular or Data/Media), I have modified JcSullin's "Set CyanogenMod as Moboot Default zip to also delete the Evervolv ROM from /boot to prevent you from running out of space.
Flash the zip after a wipe/format and before flashing a CM rom zip.

Thanks to JcSullins and Flintman for the original zips and script templates.
- Here you go: JCs-update-boot-cm-default_Plus-DELETE-EV .zip - 143.89 KB

If you prefer to manually push or remove files from the /boot partition, there is some discussion in Flintman's Evervolv thread *starting here.*

*BONUS: *
Please see my additional thoughts on the install scripts, naming conventions, and AcmeInstallers after the screenshots.

image









image









image









image









*A Request to the Devs on install scripts, naming conventions, and AcmeInstallers (again, I am not a Dev! )*

Now that we have explored some of the reasons why the /boot partition might run out of space, some of us have also wondered why there was a need for some of the "extra" AcmeInstallers (ie iMarck90's Acme5, 5M, 5E, 5T, & 5ET) beyond just having a larger "system" partition size.

Now take a look again at the above updater-script screenshots. Pay attention to the bottom sections where the /boot.img gets installed. On dedicated android devices with only one /boot.img the installation is easy because the filename never has to change from one rom name to another, just extract/copy the boot.img to the /boot and it will overwrite the previous one. Done.

*On the TP:*
- CM's boot.img file gets copied to the /boot as a custom filename "uImage.CyanogenMod"
- CM's splash file gets copied to the /boot as a custom filename "moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga"

- Evervolv's boot.img file copies to the /boot as a custom filename "uImage.Evervolv"
- Evervolv's splash file gets copied to the /boot as a custom filename "moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga"

- CWM's boot.img file is copied to the /boot as a custom filename "uImage.ClockworkMod"
- TWRP's boot.img file is copied to the /boot as a custom filename "uImage.TWRP"

- Moboot's boot.img file is copied to the /boot as a custom filename "uImage.moboot"

*Perhaps if the devs would consider something similar to the following for the TP, we could avoid any space issues in the /boot:*
- Copy all ROM's boot.img's to the /boot partition with the standard filename of "uImage.Android"

- Copy all ROM's splash files to the /boot partition with the standard filename of "moboot.splash.Android.tga"

- Copy all recovery boot.img's to the /boot partition with the standard filename of "uImage.AndroidRecovery"

Then there would never be any doubt about left over files in the /boot. And AcmeInstaller wouldn't need modified for specific /boot.img filenames between roms other than data/media builds that require "metadata" in the install scripts which may be a work in progress by iMarck90 for SeLinux 3.x kernel builds and recoveries (we hope).

*TP Developers please note: *
I appreciate all your hard work and can only hope that no one takes offense to the above thoughts or is discouraged as I promise no slight is intended. As an average user I am merely peaking behind Oz's curtain whenever I manage to learn something new and seek to share with others. Perhaps a properly placed question like mine, even one without all the information, can be useful.

Comments welcome.

Sincerely,

Mpgrimm2

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Troubleshooting Tools and Assistance Notes* (3-10-14)​
For those that need help with logs for bug reports to the devs, Here is a thread to help people post logs etc:
Tutorial: How to properly post a bug

As well as the following apps to help make things easier for people to get the files:
- Bootlog Uptime (get last_kmsg or specified file i.e. last_klog on the TP)
- CatLog and aLogcat (get logcats)
- Dmesg Log Viewer (get Dmesg's)

Haven't tried it yet myself, but with a Pastebin account and an app such as Pastebin for Android posting links to the logs should be easier.

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*How to move to CM10.2 Data/Media Build via "cminstall pack v2" - Part 1 *(6-2-14)​
DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet. *I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

-------------------- THIS IS STRAIGHT FORWARD BUT IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR BEGINNING USERS --------------------------​
*I have a new cminstall v2 pack for the CM10.2 Data Media build. Currently it is considered the more mature of the DM builds (probably because of the 2.6 kernel). There are other ways to get this done. Chase the rabbit down another hole if you like, but be prepared for the snags you will likely encounter if you haven't been following some of the posts in the various XDA Data Media threads by the uninitiated. If you are capable and interested in trying out the new cminstall v2 data media pack for CM10.2 here is some info you need to consider.*

*A few Q's first:*
- Are you able to find specific details for any missing steps?
(i.e. from RolandDeschain79's OP and other threads)

- Are you confident in your ability without assistance to run ACMEuninstaller2, ACMEinstaller5, reset/wipe WebOs sdcard From webOS) , and if needed run WebOS Dr? (Have you done any of these before?)

*Made it this far? Ok.*
You will find the download link to the data/media pack near the end.
Please read THE IMPORTANT POSTS LINKED IN THE OP FIRST BEFORE downloading the pack!

*Notes:*
You should already be familiar with RolandDeschain79's How To Install Android the Easy Way thread and especially My data media recovery and rom notes in the first 6 Posts for some of the issues with the different recoveries and using them with the different DM builds as well.
Because the data resize zips can't be used going backwards, ie from a 12Gb data partition to an 8gb data partition currently you may want to start small. You can always reboot back to recovery (See below) and reflash the appropriate data Resize zip.

- Just use JcSullins' Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 Touch 20140317 (or his 20140317 Non-Touch version). It supports all DataMedia Roms, access to both sdcards (sdcard1 = Webos Sdcard), and can mount Sdcard1 via to PC. (Included in cminstall v2 packs as of 3/18/14)

I may leave out some of the details but I assume you can fill in anything I forgot to mention

*IMPORTANT: Make backups before hand and move them off of the TP to your PC. This will wipe your SDcard contents and give you a clean transition to data/media builds.*

*01. Run Acmeuninstaller2 to remove android* and reset the partitions back to normal
(I verified it removes /data partition adjustments and returns extra back to sdcard)

*02. Boot to WebOs and reset/wipe the Sdcard *to clear out the last bits of Android.
(settings, device info, reset, erase usb drive. Or something like that ).

*03. Extract the 3 folders from the zip and copy them to the root of /sdcard *via WebOS.
(should be "cminstall" , "01. DM Resize zips", and "02. DM ROM Install Files" )

*04. Eject the sdcard from WinPC, and reboot to webOs Recovery mode "bootie"*, then plug USB into PC after symbol comes up on TP.

*05. Run AcmeInstaller5 *(standard version, not 5M) to install Moboot and JcSullins' Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 Touch.
(no need for the other Acme's b/c none of the other recoveries can see the WebOS sdcard AND flash the data_resize zips repeatedly)

*06. After it finishes, boot to JcSullins' Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 Touch and run the appropriate data_resize zip.*
Go to: INSTALL ZIP FROM SDCARD -> CHOOSE ZIP FROM SDCARD1 (WebOS Sdcard) --> select the "01. DM Resize zips" folder
and flash the resize zip according to your TP and the size you want. See Gradular's thread post 1 and 2 for details.
( I run the 20gb /data partition for my 32gb TP which leaves me about 6.5gb for the old CM versions and external_sd for now.)

See size details here
NOTE: if you have a 16Gb TP, DO NOT run either of the larger zips ( i.e. the 20Gb or 24Gb resize).

*07. Reboot back to "CWM Recovery" to initialize the partitions *( IMPORTANT! It tells you to reboot afterwards! )

*08. Flash the CM10.2 JB data media ROM and Gapps :*
Go to: INSTALL ZIP --> CHOOSE ZIP FROM SDCARD1 (WebOS Sdcard) --> select "02. DM ROM Install Files" folder
and then flash CM10.2 DataMedia Rom and Gapps files in order, i.e. 01., 02., 03., etc.
(it's the only sdcard you can use until a DM Rom is loaded)

*NOTE: *Until CM devs consider standardizing /boot/ uImage filenames and updater-script's this next step will be needed because they do not include these few lines of code in their installer. I think Acme5 sets up default boot if CM is present in the cminstall folder, but it's not... 
*See Post 5 for Details*

08a. (For CM ROMS ONLY) If you didn't already do it, also flash "03.JCs-update-boot-cm-default_Plus-DELETE-EV .zip" from the external_sd card.
This zip will set Moboot default OS to CyanogenMod and also delete the Evervolv uImages from the /boot partition if they exist.

*Note: *You can skip this zip for now and come back and flash it later once you see what I mean.
I basically downloaded JC's file from goo.im and added in the 1 line of code to delete evervolv because I ran into that problem while testing/nearly filling up the boot partition. Previously I modified JC's CM10.1 3.0 kernel Test installer to do it successfully.
*(Big thanks to JcSullins and Flintman for the templates)*

*09. Reboot to CM10.2 DM OS. *Done.

Alright here's the CM10.2 JB CMINSTALL v2 download link:
DataMedia CM10.2 20140602 2.6Kern cminstall v2 Milaq.zip - 259.01 MB

*Reminder:*
At this point with your TouchPad booted to CM10.2 and connected to your PC, you will be able to see both SD cards. This would be a good time to copy any zips, and files that are on your PC or the old media/SDcard (external_sd) over to the new internal SDcard (data/media/0 ) because depending on the data/media Rom/Recovery you choose to flash later, you may not be able to see or mount the media/Sdcard again.

*FYI:*
- Want to go back? Run AcmeUninstaller2 and go from there.

- CWM Data Media backup files are stored in the same folder but have extra "context" files that are not present in backups made from the original recovery. I doubt that any prior recovery backups can be restored by a Data Media recovery and I don't recommend you try it.

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*How to move from CM10.2 Data/Media to other 4.4KK DM Builds - Part 2* (4-8-14)​​DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet. *I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


> Android 4.4.2 data media builds can't be installed from a regular non selinux recovery or with the ANY CURRENT ACMEInstaller. You will need to install a selinux recover, from a non selinux recovery first and then Flash the 4.4.2 rom and gapps package.


*Option 1 - Moving on to a 4.4 KK Rom ( Assumes you completed Post 7 - Part 1 ! ) : *​
*1. Boot CM10.2 DM and plug it into the Windows PC* so that you can see both sdcards via windows, i.e. "internal storage" ( /data/media/0/ ) and "SD card" (external_sd or original webos/sdcard/ ).

*2. Copy over the following files to a folder on the "Internal Storage" ( /data/media/0/ ). *
Any 4.4 KK Roms and Gapps. Links in quote below.
- Just use JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 touch 20140317 (or his 20140317 Non-Touch version). It supports all DataMedia Roms, access to both sdcards (sdcard1 = Webos Sdcard), and can mount Sdcard1 via to PC. (Included in cminstall v2 packs as of 3/18/14)

*Note: depending on the rom and recovery you move to, you may no longer be able to see or mount the original webOS /sdcard/ to get access to any files for flashing ! **(you read the important posts in the OP already right? See Posts 2 & 3 again if needed )*

*3. Perform a "wipe data/factory reset"* (or from Philz CWM "Clean for new Rom install" ).
This will format data and cache but not data/media/0 (Philz will also format /system ).

*4. Flash new 4.4 KK ROM and KK Gapps.*
Try it with Invisiblek's CM11 DM with 3.4 kernel and Gapps because you can still mount both sdcards to windows from CM11 !
(I had a few "sleep of death" issues with it currently and moved on to Milaq's CM11 with 3.0 Kernel).

*5. Reboot to 4.4 KK OS. Done.*

*4.4 DM KK ROM Links and Features from Post 3:*



Mpgrimm2 said:


> *JcSullins' CM11 Data Media (3.0 Kernel) 4-5-14 Build*
> 
> 
> *See's both Sdcards from OS (external_sd and /data/media/0 )*
> ...


*4.3 JB DM ROM Links and Info from Post 3:*


Mpgrimm2 said:


> *Milaq's CM10.2 Data Media (2.6.35 Kernel) Nightly Build *
> 
> 
> *See's both Sdcards from OS *(external_sd and /data/media/0 )
> ...


*Option 2 - Clean Install straight to a 4.4 KK Rom (See Post 9) : *​*Reminder:*
Wanna go back? Run AcmeUninstaller2 and go from there.

CWM Data Media backup files are stored in the same folder but have extra "context" files that are not present in backups made from the original recovery. I doubt that any prior recovery backups can be restored by a Data Media recovery and I don't recommend you try it.

*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Option 2 - Clean Install Straight to a 4.4 KK Rom via cminstall v2 Pack *(6-2-14)​
DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet. *I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

-------------------- THIS IS STRAIGHT FORWARD BUT IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR BEGINNING USERS --------------------------​
*I have new cminstall v2 packs for the 4.4 KK Data Media builds. These builds have issues and you should see the respective dev's thread for support and details. There are other ways to get this done. Chase the rabbit down another hole if you like, but be prepared for the snags you will likely encounter if you haven't been following some of the posts in the various XDA Data Media threads by the uninitiated. If you are capable and interested in trying out the new cminstall v2 data media pack here is some info you need to consider.*



> *Android 4.4.2 data media builds can't be installed from a regular non selinux recovery or with the ANY CURRENT ACMEInstaller. You will need to install a selinux recovery, from a non selinux recovery first and then Flash the 4.4.2 rom and gapps package.*


*A few Q's first: *
- Are you able to find specific details for any missing steps?
(i.e. from RolandDeschain79's OP and other threads)

- Are you confident in your ability without assistance to run ACMEuninstaller2, ACMEinstaller5, reset/wipe WebOs sdcard From webOS) , and if needed run WebOS Dr? (Have you done any of these before?)

*Made it this far? Ok.*
You will find the download link to the data/media pack near the end.
Please read THE IMPORTANT POSTS LINKED IN THE OP FIRST BEFORE downloading the pack!

*Notes:*
You should already be familiar with RolandDeschain79's How To Install Android the Easy Way thread and especially My data media recovery and rom notes in the first 6 Posts for some of the issues with the different recoveries and using them with the different DM builds as well.
Because the data resize zips can't be used going backwards, ie from a 12Gb data partition to an 8gb data partition currently you may want to start small. You can always reboot back to recovery (See below) and reflash the appropriate data Resize zip.

- Just use JcSullins' Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 Touch 20140317 (or his 20140317 Non-Touch). It supports all DataMedia Roms, access to both sdcards (sdcard1 = Webos Sdcard), and can mount Sdcard1 via to PC. (Included in cminstall v2 packs as of 3/18/14)

I may leave out some of the details but I assume you can fill in anything I forgot to mention

*IMPORTANT: Make backups before hand and move them off of the TP to your PC. This will wipe your SDcard contents and give you a clean transition to data/media builds.*

*01. Run Acmeuninstaller2 to remove android* and reset the partitions back to normal
(I verified it removes /data partition adjustments and returns extra back to sdcard)

*02. Boot to WebOs and reset/wipe the Sdcard *to clear out the last bits of Android.
(settings, device info, reset, erase usb drive. Or something like that ).

*03. Extract the 3 folders from the zip and copy them to the root of /sdcard *via WebOS.
(should be "cminstall" , "01. DM Resize zips", and "02. DM ROM Install Files" )

*04. Eject the sdcard from WinPC, and reboot to webOs Recovery mode "bootie"*, then plug USB into PC after symbol comes up on TP.

*05. Run AcmeInstaller5 *(standard version, not 5M) to install Moboot and JcSullins' Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 Touch
(no need for the other Acme's b/c none of the other recoveries can see the WebOS sdcard AND flash the data_resize zips repeatedly)

*06. After it finishes, boot to JcSullins' Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 Touch and run the appropriate data_resize zip.*
Go to: INSTALL ZIP FROM SD CARD -> CHOOSE ZIP FROM SDCARD1 (WebOS Sdcard) --> select the "01. DM Resize zips" folder
and flash the resize zip according to your TP and the size you want. See Gradular's thread post 1 and 2 for details.
( I run the 20gb /data partition for my 32gb TP which leaves me about 6.5gb for the old CM versions and external_sd for now.)

See size details here
NOTE: if you have a 16Gb TP, DO NOT run either of the larger zips ( i.e. the 20Gb or 24Gb resize).

*07. Reboot back to "CWM Recovery" to initialize partitions *( IMPORTANT! It tells you to reboot afterwards!)

*08. Flash the 4.4 KK data media ROM and Gapps :*
Go to: INSTALL ZIP --> CHOOSE ZIP FROM SDCARD1 (WebOS Sdcard) --> select "02. DM ROM Install Files" folder
and then flash 4.4 KK DataMedia Rom and Gapps files in order, i.e. 01., 02., 03., etc.
(it's the only sdcard you can use until a DM Rom is loaded)

*NOTE: *Until CM devs consider standardizing /boot/ uImage filenames and updater-script's this next step will be needed because they do not include these few lines of code in their installer. I think Acme5 sets up default boot if CM is present in the cminstall folder, but it's not... 
*See Post 5 for Details*

08a. (For CM ROMS ONLY) If you didn't already do it, also flash "03.JCs-update-boot-cm-default_Plus-DELETE-EV .zip" from the external_sd card.
This zip will set Moboot default OS to CyanogenMod and also delete the Evervolv uImages from the /boot partition if they exist.

*Note: *You can skip this zip for now and come back and flash it later once you see what I mean.
I basically downloaded JC's file from goo.im and added in the 1 line of code to delete evervolv because I ran into that problem while testing/nearly filling up the boot partition. Previously I modified JC's CM10.1 3.0 kernel Test installer to do it successfully.
*(Big thanks to JcSullins and Flintman for the templates)*

*09. Reboot to 4.4 KK DM OS. *Done.

Alright here are the 4.4 KK CMINSTALL v2 download links:
DataMedia CM11 20140409 3.0Kern cminstall v2 JcSullins.zip - 272.68 MB
DataMedia CM11 20140602 3.0Kern cminstall v2 Milaq.zip - 280.28 MB
DataMedia CM11 20140602 3.4Kern cminstall v2 Invisbk.zip - 280.63 MB
DataMedia Ev Ntly 20140530 3.4Kern PAmini cminstall v2 Flintman.zip - 297.43 MB

*Reminder:*
At this point with your TouchPad booted to 4.4 KK and if connected to your PC, you may or may not be able to see both SD cards depending on the ROM you choose. If you can't see the original WebOS "external_sd", you can boot to webOS if you really need to. See the quote below for details.

*FYI:*
- Want to go back? Run AcmeUninstaller2 and go from there.

- CWM Data Media backup files are stored in the same folder but have extra "context" files that are not present in backups made from the original recovery. I doubt that any prior recovery backups can be restored by a Data Media recovery and I don't recommend you try it.

*4.4 DM KK ROM Links and Features from Post 3:*



Mpgrimm2 said:


> *JcSullins' CM11 Data Media (3.0 Kernel) 4-5-14 Build*
> 
> 
> *See's both Sdcards from OS (external_sd and /data/media/0 )*
> ...


*4.3 JB DM ROM Links and Info from Post 3:*



Mpgrimm2 said:


> *Milaq's CM10.2 Data Media (2.6.35 Kernel) Nightly Build*
> 
> 
> *See's both Sdcards from OS *(external_sd and /data/media/0 )
> ...


*^^ Back to the OP ^^*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Posted 14 February 2014 - 03:35 AM



mpgrimm2 said:


> Snowed in. Can't get any solid answers so, data media (DM) testing is in progress. I have my 32Gb TP set up with:
> - 6.7Gb external_SD (orig. WebOS /sdcard/ )
> This should let me jump back and forth between DM and Non-DM builds.
> - 20Gb /data partition (for /data/media/0 "internal" sdcard)
> ...


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Posted 17 February 2014 - 07:29 AM



mpgrimm2 said:


> I discovered part of the glitch... If I just flash Moboot 3.8 and Cwm v6.0.3.6 via Acme5, and then run the data Resize zips from Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM it will work, but if I include CM10.2 DM and Gapps (all 4 files) via Acme5 (or Acme5M) then it won't work after CM10.2 has finished booting up for the first time. It might still work if you catch ClockworkMod from Moboot screen before first load of CM, but I don't know for sure and may not go back to test it, idk.
> 
> *Summary*: Jc's CWM v6.0.1.9 will consistently flash any of the the_ape's data_plus or Gradular's data_resize zips. Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM will do it but the sequence of events has to be correct otherwise you have to load Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9, resize /data, and jump back to Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Posted 18 February 2014 - 02:52 AM #45



topher67 said:


> So none of the current recoveries that support data/media builds can mount usb storage under win 7 whilst in recovery mode?
> 
> Thanks again mpgrimm2!


Kind of silly isn't it?

If you don't transition correctly, you won't have an easy way to get the files to the sdcard that is seen by the recovery and you won't have anything to flash.

Some of the difficulty getting switched over to data media builds and repartitioning could be avoided by having a recovery that can:
- see both sdcard locations
(some of the OS's can though)

- mount USB storage to winPC.

- Able to flash the resizing zips
(NO ONE seems to have ANY explanation on why only JcSullin's Cwm 6.0.1.9 and Milaq's Cwm 6.0.3.6 DM are the only ones that will work).

- Able to support all data/media builds
(i.e. both CM10.2 no_metadata and 4.4 kk SeLinux builds)

None of the recoveries support all features. It is piecemeal at best and requires a few jumps to get where you need to be.

There are also a few issues with the CM ROM install updater-script that can cause limited /boot space if you were previously on another ROM (i.e. Evervolv). It can be easily prevented by adding in a few lines of code to delete prior ROM from boot and set CM as default OS in Moboot just like the Evervolv script does. Or it can be prevented by standardized android filenames for the boot partition so the files are always overwritten and duplicates/extras are avoided.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nevertells said:


> Been trying to wade through all the posts, notes, suggestions and impressions. :dafuq: Pheew!!!!! I'm worn out. You sure have covered the gambit and then some. I'm trying to decide if I want to subject myself to a data/media install. The amount of data I will have to move or remove to do a proper install is not going to be fun especially if I decide to return to my current setup. Would have been so nice it this had all been the norm from the beginning. And as I continue to read the data/media threads by Invesiblek, Milaq and Flintman, I am still not convinced that enough issues have been resolved to make me even want to try any of them. If I had to pick, it would probably be Evervolv as he seems to have less issues to resolve than the others, is more responsive to user posts than the others and keeps everyone informed of what he is up to. I am not saying that Milaq or Invesiblek aren't doing anything, they just aren't very forthcoming about their progress.
> 
> I am convinced that the best method to set up one's TouchPad is using the zips rather than Tailor. Most everyone knows how to flash a file from recovery. Tailor on the other hand is way too labor intensive and requires a lot more technical expertise than most of the average users out there have.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Posted 24 February 2014 - 05:55 PM  #55 

I have been on Invisiblek's CM11 DM 3.4kernel (2-20 build) for a few days but kept randomly getting the "sleep of death" mentioned in the OP requiring "Home + Pwr" to reset. Got a bit annoyed with it, wiped cache and flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0Kernel (2-20) build to test for a day or two. I think I am working my way back to Flintman's Evervolv 4.4kk DM 3.4 kernel or back to Milaq's CM10.2 DM w/2.6 kernel (originally recommended by RolandDeschain79). It has been a bit of a pain, but I have been restoring most of my apps with Ti Backup.

Flintman is at least aware of my suggestion on the filenames and willing to discuss it with the devs, but I haven't heard anything yet.

I am sure you can walk through all the details to get to a DM build if you want but here's another less clean option (still move the backup off the TP):

If you already have a 600mb system partition and depending on the amount of original sdcard space you use now, just convert the rest over to /data with CWM 6.0.1.9 and Gradular's zips. On my 32Gb TP I found I previously used about 5Gb of the sdcard, so using the 20gb data_resize zip left me about 6.9gb on the original sdcard to go back more easily and keep those regular backups and recovery zips available (Jc's CWM 6.0.1.9, Milaq's Cwm 6.0.3.6, and Philz CWM 6.0.4.7).

Note: I am still trying to get someone with a 16gb TP to fill in the left over sdcard sizes after using the 2 data_resize zips.

(the 8Gb data_resize will likely leave about 5-6gb for the old sdcard, but idk yet).

Once you have a bigger /data, just flash the new recovery, perform a factory/data reset, and flash a DM build and gapps (original sdcard left alone).

To go back and keep the larger /data, reflash cwm 6.0.1.9, format system, data, cache, and restore a backup (will wipe the /data/media/0 sdcard).

or run AcmeUninstaller2 to reset all the partitions and clear off android, and reflash original setup with acmeinstaller5.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Edited.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nevertells said:


> I don't know how much longer Flintman wants to try to keep up with two different builds. The obvious direction of the builds is data/media, so if anyone wants to keep up with the evolution of the builds on the TouchPad, then they are going to have to get used to installing and updating data/media builds. I agree 100% that the process of a clean or fresh install is a royal PIA. Grimm has spent days sorting it out and has narrowed it down to a limited number of steps with a minimum of confusion. The more users who voice their dissatisfaction with the current process will hopefully get the attention of the developers and hopefully they will do something about it. That is why I said in post #58:
> 
> "What needs to be done is a recovery like Philz that can flash all the resize zips that right now only 6.0.3.6 and the original CWM6 can. We need one ACMEInstaller and one ACMEUninstaller that can do it all. Installing a data/media Rom should not have to be a PIA to install or upgrade. It should require no more effort than what was required to install older versions of CM and the other Roms."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Great thread! Im currently rewriting the resize scripts but its a lil bit more involved then I thought. I hope to have something to test tonight or tomorrow that will make the data the intended size no matter if it is more or less then the current size. Ill post it here as well as my thread.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated thread some more and cminstall pack v2 from CM10.2 DM 2-20 to 3-7-14 version.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I finally got around to doing this myself last night, as I got tired of Chrome always freezing on me and making my Touchpad reboot. It was a single, continuous installation from the first CM7 build to whatever CM10.2 build I was using, so it had a good run. I had a hell of a time finding all the files I needed, since apparently the time I chose to finally make the move to KitKat and an internal storage build was the same time information's getting reorganized around here or whatever the deal is, but I managed it after a fashion. My installation process differed a bit from what you quoted from Nevertells, so I'll detail it:

1) I backed up what I wanted (my Nova Launcher backup, CircleLauncher backups, the CM10 boot animation (Cid is lame), and some games' save data, basically), then rebooted into USB boot mode and ran ACMEUninstaller2
2) Then I booted to WebOS, wiped the user storage, added the zips for Moboot 0.3.8 and Milaq's CWM 6.0.3.6 (from post #2 of this thread) to a cminstall folder, and added the zips for Invisiblek's latest CM11 build (which I had to Google for at the time) and KK Gapps, Flintman's TWRP, and the 24GB resize script to the root
3) I rebooted into USB boot mode and ran ACMEInstaller5M
4) On reboot, I went into CWM and installed the resize script zip, rebooted again and installed TWRP, then rebooted again and installed CM11 and Gapps
5) Finally, I rebooted into CM11 and after a lengthy first boot, I went through the Android setup wizard and set about restoring my homescreen layout and such once all my apps were reinstalled.

Other than having to get used to the volume buttons being switched back to normal in landscape mode, rather than being reversed like in 10.2, I've had zero issues. It's only been a day, true, but most of the issues I've ever had in the past made themselves known rather quickly.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the post Executor, that is one of the ways to get a DM build installed. I very much like TWRP's touch interface and the ability to see both sdcards, but aside from it not being able to flash the resizing zips I also had a few hit or miss occurrences of it not wanting to flash the DM Roms and Gapps without a few reboots back to recovery. If it could mount the sdcards to PC I would likely prefer it. Let us know if you see any of those issues.

FYI, Philz Cwm 6.0.4.9 is also compatible with TWRP backups. And there is or was an option to switch the volume button orientation under settings--> interface I think.

If you need flash to work, this is what I use....

[Guide][Flash]How to play flash video on Android 4.4 Kitkat

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Executor's post reminds me that it may be good to add a new cminstall v2 pack similar to your layout for those that don't want to pass through CM10.2 DM on the way to a 4.4 KK build. 

It would just be a matter of changing the files in the "02. ROM Install files" folder to 4.4 KK versions and including Flintman's TWRP in the folder which would have to be flashed before the ROM and Gapps. It would work since it can see both sdcards as long as the 3 folders from the install pack are copied over beforehand and TWRP can flash all 3 of the current 4.4 KK Roms but not CM10.2 DM.

The gears are turning. Dang it!

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I plan to try and tackle the issue for not being able to flash my data change zips after I get the new version working. It will make the data partition decrease if it is currently more then the size bring flashed. I also hope to get it do if a user with a 16g flashes a size that's to big it will tell them and then stop. Im getting close with that now that I switched gears. The zips will be slot larger because I had to duplicate a lot of code to get everything running in the correct order.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update Gradular.
Bearing in mind I have very limited knowledge on creating this stuff from scratch, I have a related question:
Is it possible that there is some issue or differences in update-binary files that would prevent the original zips (yours and the_ape's) from working in the new DM SeLinux Recoveries and perhaps, can the update-binary file from one of the 4.4 KK Roms be used instead to get it to work?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> FYI, Philz Cwm 6.0.4.9 is also compatible with TWRP backups. And there is or was an option to switch the volume button orientation under settings--> interface I think.


Settings -> Buttons, actually, I used it in 10.2 so the volume buttons would work normally in portrait mode. Now, though, since the buttons are no longer reversed in landscape mode, they end up reversed in portrait mode when the option is ticked, making things even more confusing. I'm sure I could just edit the key layout file to fix it, but then I'd have to do it again every time I updated to a new nightly.

Speaking of which, I noticed that the home button no longer wakes the device, even though it's set to do so in the key layout file. No idea what's going on there.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the update Gradular. Bearing in mind I have very limited knowledge on creating this stuff from scratch, I have a related question: Is it possible that there is some issue or differences in update-binary files that would prevent the original zips (yours and the_ape's) from working in the new DM SeLinux Recoveries and perhaps, can the update-binary file from one of the 4.4 KK Roms be used instead to get it to work? Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Yeah I was thinking about that. I'll try that in a bit. It's taking longer then I thought to debug this.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

FYI, updated posts 7, 8, & 9. Post 9 inspired by Executor. Install packs updated.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

Just did a clean install straight to 4.4 KK. Thanks for the directions. Things worked out well. I tried evervolv first. I found I needed more than 1.5GB internal space (even 2GB internal space would help). The ROM ran ok, but I used acmeunstaller2 and went back to stock. Full secure erase later and I find myself ready to install Milaq's latest using your method. One of the steps is to flash a zip that resizes partitions. Can I add a file that will increase the internal storage to at least 2GB and which file should I flash? Do I flash it before or after the DM resize zip you provide? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

apicia said:


> Just did a clean install straight to 4.4 KK. Thanks for the directions. Things worked out well. I tried evervolv first. I found I needed more than 1.5GB internal space (even 2GB internal space would help). The ROM ran ok, but I used acmeunstaller2 and went back to stock. Full secure erase later and I find myself ready to install Milaq's latest using your method. One of the steps is to flash a zip that resizes partitions. Can I add a file that will increase the internal storage to at least 2GB and which file should I flash? Do I flash it before or after the DM resize zip you provide? Thanks.


Why do you only want to increase the data/media partition to 2gb? Installing a DM Rom moves the SD card to the data/media partition and that becomes the location were everything is stored, apps that you install as well as anything that gets saved on the SD card. After a DM Rom install, only WebOS uses the media SD card.(external SD card) A data/media partition that small will quickly cripple a data/media Rom.

Just follow the instruction as provided and you will be fine.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

I followed instruction and it came out great. I installed both Milaq 4.4 and Ever 4.4 successfully. Problem is both result in 1.5GB internal storage. When I install all of my normal apps, it runs out of space. I need to increase that partition. I am just worried where it gets the space and the new file system being effected.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

apicia said:


> I followed instruction and it came out great. I installed both Milaq 4.4 and Ever 4.4 successfully. Problem is both result in 1.5GB internal storage. When I install all of my normal apps, it runs out of space. I need to increase that partition. I am just worried where it gets the space and the new file system being effected.


You skipped step 6 to resize the data partition. Are you reading the directions or just using the files?


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

I did complete all steps including #6. I selected the 16GB 12228.01 zip. I have tons of storage while using either 4.4 KK rom. The problem is the internal storage (where Play Store apps are stored) is only 1.5GB. My apps on my Note 2 use up 2.09GB. I can only install about 2/3 of my apps. The rest of the data (@10GB) just sits there empty. I tried using the update zip 2048 to increase internal storage for apps, but it failed in TWRP. I know you only had success using 6.0.3.6 CWM to repartition, so my guess is I have to flash the 2048 zip file at the same time as the data repartition zip file? Which one first?

Edit: Just checked the storage of my Note 2 running 4.4.2 and all internal storage is combined (apps data and media, pics, downloads, etc.) and the SD card is separate (external). The Touchpad after installing the partition zip file allots 1.5GB for Apps and the rest of the space (10GBish) is called SD card. I don't need all that SD card space.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

TWRP won't flash the resize zips* at all*, it's futile to even try. You need to do the following to fix things:

1) First off, download CWM 6.0.3.6 from post #2 and the resize zip for 16GB Touchpads from post # 4 and put them on your 'sdcard' somewhere.

2) Reboot to recovery

2) Flash CWM

2) Reboot to recovery (it'll be CWM now, so remember that volume keys move the cursor up and down, home button selects the highlighted item, power goes back)

3) Flash the resize zip

4) Immediately reboot to recovery again, don't do anything else first

5) Since you, like me, probably want to keep TWRP because it's better in almost every way, flash TWRP back again (make sure it's Flintman's build from post #2 for maximum features/compatibility)

6) Reboot to CM

7) ????

8) PROFIT!!!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Pre kk twrp will run my zips. But anything in the last 6 months will most likely not right now.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

And there is a good chance that because there is already a ROM and info installed on the data partition that the resize zip will now fail with Cwm 6.0.3.6 DM and he will have to use JcSullin's CWM 6.0.1.9 instead and then switch back.

He can also use the Quick System Info Pro app RolandDeschain79 recommends (Free from PlayStore) to view and verify partition sizes. Apicia needs to post up his to show what he is seeing. Mine is below (Note: sdcard and internal storage are the same)








@Apicia, which post (7, 8, or 9) and cminstall v2 pack did you use exactly?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. Mpgrimm2, I used post 9. I have done it twice exactly as you have directed. Secure erase in WebOS both times. I used both the Milaq package and the Evervolv package. I flash the 16GB 12228 data repartition file you provided. After booting into TWRP, I flash both rom and gapps and then boot. Always works, no bootloop. Problem is, when I go into storage in settings, it shows internal storage as 1.5GB. All the extra space (@10GBish) is there, but called SD card. Your picture shows how my Note 2 shows (one big internal partition). I try again post a pic of my storage screen. Should I use the 2048 file first then the 12228 file, or reverse? I will reboot into recovery after each zip install.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

> Mine is below (Note: sdcard and internal storage are the same)


Then that is my goal!, trying to get internal storage and sdcard storage the same! I just finished the secure erase in WebOS and Windows says I have 12.5GB out of 12.7GB available. Maybe the 12228 zip is not working for me? I have a 16GB TP.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

Just thought of something. Maybe the 12228 file is not working because we took up some WebOS space by placing all the files on the root of sd. After I threw another ROM in one of your folders and cwm 6.0.1.9, I found only 12.1GB left while in WebOS. I will try the smaller 16GB repartition zip file this time and post results.

Edit. I changed the cminstall cmw that will be installed by acmeinstaller5 to 6.0.1.9. It sees the files needed to flash and works. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just to check I went back through and re-ran through posts 7, 8, & 9. 
Its weird, posts 7 & 8 ran multiple times previously without issue and no "install zip failed" messages.
On the first run through of post 9 earlier, cwm 6.0.3.9 DM had the "install Failed" message when running the resize zips, Apicia should have also seen this message during his install if it didn't work. TWRP wouldn't let me flash jc's cwm 6.0.1.9 or the "set cm as default" zip either.

I ran ACMEuninstaller2 again and started over and it worked the 2nd time through. My takeaway is that I am going to have to switch out cwm 6.0.3.6 for the original cwm 6.0.1.9 in the cminstall folder and standardize the steps to be like post 9 where the recovery is switched out after the data resize zips and right before the ROM install.
Flintman just updated Evervolv to reduce battery drain, so I will likely update the directions and cminstall packs in the morning.

The biggest limitation here is that only the data media versions of cwm 6.0.3.6 and TWRP 2.6.3.0 can see both sdcards and none of the DM recoveries can mount sdcard to PC.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems that all 4.4 cminstall v2 zips are missing from file hosting, Can someone reupload them?


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks MpGrimm2, I was not noticing that 6.0.3.9 showed a fail message when flashing the 12228 file. When using 6.0.1.9, was able to flash the resize zip files. It's good you caught that.

I also was not able to flash the "set cm as default" using TWRP. I changed over to Philz 6.0.4.7 for now. I will try to flash the "cm default" zip in cwm this time and let you know. I wonder if 6.0.1.9 will flash the cm default file, as long as I don't accidently boot into system when rebooting into recovery.

Running the latest 3-10 Milaq and it runs great so far. Ran a backup and switched over the ART. Besides the long rebuilding cache time, it runs good. ART for me takes away the spikes when playing a 3D golf game called golfstar.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> And there is a good chance that because there is already a ROM and info installed on the data partition that the resize zip will now fail with Cwm 6.0.3.6 DM and he will have to use JcSullin's CWM 6.0.1.9 instead and then switch back. He can also use the Quick System Info Pro app RolandDeschain79 recommends (Free from PlayStore) to view and verify partition sizes. Apicia needs to post up his to show what he is seeing. Mine is below (Note: sdcard and internal storage are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





apicia said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Mpgrimm2, I used post 9. I have done it twice exactly as you have directed. Secure erase in WebOS both times. I used both the Milaq package and the Evervolv package. I flash the 16GB 12228 data repartition file you provided. After booting into TWRP, I flash both rom and gapps and then boot. Always works, no bootloop. Problem is, when I go into storage in settings, it shows internal storage as 1.5GB. All the extra space (@10GBish) is there, but called SD card. Your picture shows how my Note 2 shows (one big internal partition). I try again post a pic of my storage screen. Should I use the 2048 file first then the 12228 file, or reverse? I will reboot into recovery after each zip install.


First off, I have never tried the steps in post #9, only #7/8. I want to clarify, once the resize zips are flashed and a DM recovery is installed, if you look at settings/storage only internal storage is going to be shown. Look at the header right at the top. An SD Card is not even listed.

Reminder, as Grimm has pointed out previously, as long as you run ACMEUninstaller2 first, only install Moboot and CWM 6.0.3.6, you can then flash the resize zips. But once you install a Rom, 6.0.3.6 will not work anymore to flash the zips.

Depending on which size TouchPad you own, as long as you leave a couple of gigs of ram for the old SD card, there is no reason you can't store the necessary files on that SD card and after the resizing is done, move then to the internal SD card.

I followed post #7/8 to the letter with the exception of installing Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 so that I could see both SD cards. Plus Philz CWM has the step in it under factory/data reset to "Clean to Install a New Rom" when you want to switch to a different Rom. Although I don't think it removes an Evervolv uImage, so you need to run J.C.'s reset zip that also removes Evervolv if present. Everything worked flawlessly. I was able to flash the resize zips, move files to the appropriate SD cards as needed and install Milaq's CM11 3.0 kernel Rom.

I have also read through post #9 and I don't see anything wrong with the steps. So, @apicia, after reading through your posts, I can't figure out what you were doing wrong unless you were using the wrong recovery to try flash them or trying after you had already install a Rom.

@Grimm, I'm not quite sure why you switched to using TWRP instead of Philz CWM unless it's just because you like TWRP and it has since been fixed so you can see both SD cards where before I believe you said it couldn't.

That's my take on this. I still support Grimm's view about either standardizing the file names of the Roms and recoveries, or someone creating an installer that can do it all. I've started dabbling with an ASUS TF700 Infinity tablet and the guy who dev's for it uses a really cool installer called "Aroma Installer" to take care of all the install chores that includes things like choosing from a selection of kernels to use, app to install and a ton of other options. Aroma only requires that the tablet is unlocked and a custom recovery like TWRP or Philz CWM is installed.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Surprisingly, another user at the XDA thread had the same experience as Apicia yesterday. I reran through posts 7,8,&9 and actually had cwm 6.0.3.6 not be able to flash the resize zips once. So it is still not 100% reliable.

At XDA, went back and switched it out for cwm 6.0.1.9 and added a step to change the recovery to match the ROM like in post 9.
Still need to update the RootzWiki thread in the morning to match (cminstall links should be dead now).

I have had some flakiness flashing files on TWRP, and other than the touch and external_SD access, I still prefer Philzs. Because of the way the steps are laid out to in post 9, TWRP is currently the only 4.4 KK compatible DM recovery that can see the external_SD to flash the files in the 02. DM ROM Install Files folder. 
Once up and running, I would suggest a switch to Philz Cwm, which can only see the internal data/media/0 sdcard (incl. in new packs under "extra recoveries").

I will be looking for feedback on JcSullin's latest version that was mentioned in RolandDeschain79's thread to see where it can best be put to use.

PS: On my old Evo3d aroma installer was used in several Roms and kernels. Its great and the degree of options that can be included is only limited by the Dev packaging the zip with it..

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Now to cloud the waters, have a look in Philz advanced options. There is a selection there to switch between data/media and Sd card 0. I played around with it a little, but I believe that is the way one switches between internal and external SD cards. This is what I hate about these programs. These guys put them out without so much as a clue on how to use them.

So easy enough to flash the resize zips with 6.0.1.9 first then use that to flash either TWRP or 6.0.3.6 depending on which method of eventually installing an Android 4.4kk Rom. And if I am correct about switching from internal to external, Philz will work too. I've got to play with that more to see if that is what is in fact happening.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

The touchpad version of philz is nothing like samsung touch versions ive used. I'm just gonna stick to twrp once I get mine redoctored. I messed with the partitions too much and the program couldnt fix the inode errors I caused. Charging it up now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

OK, testing of J.C. Sullins new CWM. I booted WebOS and copied a zip to the root of the SD card and into a folder. When I rebooted to CWM, the zip on the root of the SD card disappeared, but the zip in the folder survived. Yeah!!!, USB mounting works, however, it shows up in Windows Explorer as a removable disk with an assigned drive letter, (E in my case instead of TouchPad with a drive letter. I copied the same zip to the root of the SD through the USB mount and ejected, rebooted back to CWM and the zip was still there. So yeah for that!!! Selecting install zip and you have two options, "Choose zip from /sdcard" and Choose zip from /storage/sdcard1(old SD card). So yeah for that. I have not tried flashing anything yet. I'll get to that later. At least you can update your info guide for these options. And of course you can only see the old SD card/USB drive when booted to WebOS, that's expected. And remember, for some reason while booted in WebOS, zips copied to the /root of the old SD card do not appear to survive a reboot, but will if placed inside a folder. And anyone explain that?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Well get this boys and girls. I was browsing around using Root Explorer which is very good about telling you the size of files and folders. I happened to inquire about the properties of the /boot partition and low and behold, it's only 18mb and some change. So guess what I did, I copied and pasted uImage.TWRP into /boot and now have J.C.'s DM CWM and Flintman's TWRP installed side by side and now have the choice of running either one from Moboot. And now the size of /boot is 25.9 mb. I'm almost thinking I could squeeze one more CWM in there for fun, ah.....NO! I'm currently running Milaq's 02/24 CM Rom. And I have no idea why I all of a sudden I have so much room in /boot. Must be the way a DM Rom installs or the uImage.CyanogenMod for a DM install is a whole lot smaller than an older CM Rom. Anyone want to check the size of CM10.1 with Root Explorer and see how big the uImage is?

How I kind of found this was I noticed Grimms comment about Flintman's TWRP not being able to flash back to any version of CWM. So I extracted the uImages from J.C.'s CWM, Philz CWM and TWRP and saved them in a seperate folder on the internal SD card. Instead of trying to flash uImages when I want to switch between TWRP or a version of CWM, I can just use RomTool Box or Root Explorer to move then in and out of /boot. I don't need no stinkin' ZIP! :grin: That is when I discovered I had all that extra room in /boot. Go Figure!!!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback NT. I will need to recheck Philz for the option about it seeing both sdcards. FYI, in Post 5 mentions the boot taking up 25-27mb with CM10.1 VPN installed.

I tested some installs with JcSullin's cwm 6.0.4.7 DM. So far:

- couldn't get sdcard to mount to PC like NT indicated.

- does see both sdcards, but I had extra DM rom files on webos/sdcard/0. AndroidRooting/ (" 0. AndroidRooting" was folder name) and that folder and files appears to be gone.

- Flashed Jc's Cwm 10.1 w/3.0 kernel & Gapps.
(Connects to my N5 WiFi tether as ad-hoc IBSS network)

- Flashed Milaq's Cwm 10.2 DM w/2.6 kernel & Gapps.
(Connects to my N5 WiFi tether as ad-hoc IBSS network)

- Flashed Milaq's Cwm 11 DM w/3.0 kernel & Gapps.
(cant see my N5 WiFi tether at all)

- Flashed Invisiblek's Cwm 11 DM w/3.4 kernel & Gapps.
(cant see my N5 WiFi tether at all)

- Flashed Flintman's Evervolv 4.4kk DM w/3.4 kernel & Gapps.
(cant see my N5 WiFi tether at all)

*** Anyone wondering if Jc's CWM DM 6.0.4.7 would also flash CM9, CM10.0, and regular CM10.1 VPN build? ***

* (Wouldn't that simplify things?)*

*Why won't it mount the sdcard to PC for me? Any one else?*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gradular, while I really want to be able to use TWRP for the touch interface and it seeing both sdcards, I have found it "flaky" at times on what zips it is willing to flash, ie Rom and recovery files, not just the resize zips. Not sure what's so different about Jcsullins' 6.0.4.7, but it seems to be squared away based on first impressions. Hopefully whatever is different gets shared with the other devs.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback NT. I will need to recheck Philz for the option about it seeing both sdcards. FYI, in Post 5 mentions the boot taking up 25-27mb with CM10.1 VPN installed.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So where is all this extra space in /boot coming from when a data/media Rom is installed? Next time you have a non-data/media Rom installed check the size of the uImage.CyanogenMod file. It is 3.74mb with Milaq's 02/24 CM11 installed. Strange you cannot mount USB with J.C.'s CWM.

Not quite sure why you are concerned if J.C.'s CWM will flash a non-data/media Rom. Don't ever think there is going to be a one size fits all CWM. We will be lucky if we can get one that works well across the various DM Roms, flashes all the various zips that are needed, and sees both SD cards.


----------



## jurassic98 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello Mpgrimm2:

I have HP Touchpad with CWM 5.x.x + Android 4.0.1.x + CM 9 + mobo 0.35 ?
What I want is to get to CM 11 with Android 4.4.2 Kitkat?

I also updated my CWM to http://milaq.exnet.me/downloads/tend...tenderloin.zip
in preparation for upgrading my CM09 to CM11 (Milanq 4.4 Kitkat). Here's what I did:

Backup app data using Titanium.
Cleared both caches, installed the new CWM zip.
Rebooted to CM9:
copied my old nanroid backup to my computer.
Rebooted into CWM:
made a new nandroid backup.
I have not yet resize system partition.

Now, when I want reboot to CWM install the 4.4 rom all my folders were missing.
All I can see is

/sdcard/
-0/
-clockworkmod/
-clockworkmod/backup

In your earlier post you said

"

- Milaq's Cwm v6.0.4.7 (SeLinux data/media)
Can only see /data/media/0 "sdcard""

How do I FIX this ?

Yes I have tried to ES File Explorer (R+W root) and following gabhroo123's notes above
but I don't see
/data/media nor /data/media/0 folder
only empty /data folder.... I am able to write to copy older recovery-clockwork to /data but not "/" ...

When reboot to CWM 6.0.4.7 I still don't see any zip file.. (No files found message show).
Can you please tell me how I can get out from here. ? my CM 9 works fine with android 4.0.1.x

I am not sure what I did wrong...

Thank you.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

After the acmeuninstaller2, place moboot and JC's 6.0.1.9 recovery in msintall. Also, place Flints TWRP, the ROM, Gapps, and the partition zip in a folder while in WebOS. Run acmeinstaller5. Boot into recovery, flash the partition zip file. Reboot into recovery. Flash TWRP. Reboot into recovery. Flash ROM and Gapps. Reboot.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

apicia said:


> After the acmeuninstaller2, place moboot and JC's 6.0.1.9 recovery in msintall. Also, place Flints TWRP, the ROM, Gapps, and the partition zip in a folder while in WebOS. Run acmeinstaller5. Boot into recovery, flash the partition zip file. Reboot into recovery. Flash TWRP. Reboot into recovery. Flash ROM and Gapps. Reboot.


J.C., Sullins new DM CWM has the ability to flash from either the internal or external SD card. It also has the ability to mount USB, so no need to boot WebOS any more. Although Grimms says that feature is giving him trouble. It works fine for me. Read back a few posts. Grimm and I have been testing it's abilities and reporting what we find.


----------



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

I think he pulled the recovery. I went back to 6.0.3.6DM.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback NT. I will need to recheck Philz for the option about it seeing both sdcards. FYI, in Post 5 mentions the boot taking up 25-27mb with CM10.1 VPN installed.
> 
> I tested some installs with JcSullin's cwm 6.0.4.7 DM. So far:
> 
> ...


Not sure if you guys remember the sdcard file corruption issues we had back around Jan 2012.. Where the stock Android fsck_msdos actually

caused file corruption/disappearance when it tried to check our webOS/Android shared fat filesystem... Back then, I ported the fsck_msdos (actually called dosfsck) from dosfstools to correct that issue. Seems that some time during the move to the CM11 device tree (source code for it), the fsck_msdos that I had ported was removed/disabled. That appears to be the cause of the file missing issues mentioned above.

I have removed the old version and uploaded a fixed version (using a fixed fsck_msdos).

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140313.zip

As for why the "mount to PC" works for some and not others... sounds like some have the correct (Windows) drivers installed and others don't.

I think the ones from Google (http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html) should work. You'll want to use the "composite" one. I don't really

use Windows, so there may (likely) be better drivers/instructions out there for this.

I don't really understand the "Wifi tether" stuff above. Is this being used as an indicator to determine if the install worked properly? Was this what

was used in post #2 where it lists the results of testing installs from the various recoveries as either "SUCCESSFUL" or "UNSUCCESSFUL" ?

BTW, this recovery should also be able to backup/restore/install via "usbdisk" .. took me longer than it should have to address the OTG bug because

I had misplaced my OTG/Y-cable. Expect the fix to propagated elsewhere soon.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> Not sure if you guys remember the sdcard file corruption issues we had back around Jan 2012.. Where the stock Android fsck_msdos actually
> caused file corruption/disappearance when it tried to check our webOS/Android shared fat filesystem... Back then, I ported the fsck_msdos (actually called dosfsck) from dosfstools to correct that issue. Seems that some time during the move to the CM11 device tree (source code for it), the fsck_msdos that I had ported was removed/disabled. That appears to be the cause of the file missing issues mentioned above.
> 
> I have removed the old version and uploaded a fixed version (using a fixed fsck_msdos).
> ...


JcSullins, thank you very much for the update/feedback.

- I do recall the fsck_msdos issue (quoted in my thread about your CWM 6.0.1.9 ) and mentioned it to Gradular as a possible issue into the resize zip failures. I had thought that it would have gone away with the 3.x kernels.

- I appreciate the look at the OTG bug. I had seen a post or two from a few other OTG users experiencing it.

- Successful / Unsuccessful in Post 2 only referred to whether or not each recovery was able to flash that particular rom and gapps zips.
Sorry about the confusion with the wifi tether issue. It actually has nothing to do with the installation process/recovery and is merely my notes about an issue with each of the 4.4 Data Media Roms.

Specifically, I use Wifi Tether 3.4 Experimental_1 on my rooted Nexus 5 to get my TP on the internet when away from home. It would seem that the 4.4 DM builds no longer support AD-Hoc. It would help if the Wifi Tether devs were planning another update with newer profiles, but they've been quiet since July 2013. (I've found the LG Optimus Black (G) profile is the only one that works, and only as Ad-Hoc).

The TP previously connected fine to my N5 by "Ad-Hoc (IBSS) Network" until the 4.4 KK SeLinux Roms. Based on previous posts I've read on other devices, I thought this would likely be a kernel issue (I could be wrong of course).


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> Not sure if you guys remember the sdcard file corruption issues we had back around Jan 2012.. Where the stock Android fsck_msdos actually
> 
> caused file corruption/disappearance when it tried to check our webOS/Android shared fat filesystem... Back then, I ported the fsck_msdos (actually called dosfsck) from dosfstools to correct that issue. Seems that some time during the move to the CM11 device tree (source code for it), the fsck_msdos that I had ported was removed/disabled. That appears to be the cause of the file missing issues mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Just downloaded your newest CWM dated 2014-03-13 18:30:02. Have not completely tested it out yet, but I can still "Mount USB" which comes up as a removeable drive with a drive letter. Previously it would mount as HP Touchpad with a drive letter. No big deal, just thought you would want to know.

I have discovered something really strange. When I make a Nandroid backup, the options are backup to SD card or backup to Sd card1. I have to assume that SD card is the internal DM SD card and SD card1 is the old WebOS SD card. The backup runs fine and when I select to restore from SD card, CWM finds the file. The strange part is when I boot to Android, in the internal SD card is a folder ClockworkMod/backup and the backup I created is not there. And it is not on the SD card1 either. So where is it being stored? I have searched both card by a variety of methods and cannot find the backup file. If I would want to copy it to my PC for safety, no can do.

I can confirm that you fixed the disappearing file issue.

Not quite sure what you mean by back up "BTW, this recovery should also be able to backup/restore/install via "usbdisk" " I looked through all the options under backup and restore and install and do not see any options to do so via "usbdisk". Could you explain how that works. Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, curiosity got the best of me and I had to find out how J.C.'s CWM works installing Android 4.4kk from scratch. So I put all the files I would need on the old SD card root and ran ACMEUninstaller2. I used ACME5 to install Moboot 0,3.8 and J.C.'s CWM. His CWM flashed Gradular's resize zip without a hitch and then proceeded to flash Flintman's latest CM11kk and Gapps directly from the old SD card. Everything worked. Now I have not used J.C.'s CWM to try restoring a backup yet because of the strange issue of where it stores the files. I also want to test out it's advanced restore of /data. I have used his 6.0.1.9 for that and it worked very nicely. If this pans out, the option to install CM10.2 could be dropped as a direct install is a lot less work. It would still be better if all the partition size changing could be handled by ACMEInstaller and eventually the install of the Rom and Gapps too. Oh well, just wishful thinking on my part. :winkP:


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I may not get the chance to play with the new recovery for a few days but if you can run the list of what Roms it can flash that would be great.

Edit:

Also keep in mind that apparently the other DataMedia/SeLinux Recoveries 'may' have been creating file system corruption by not using the correct fsck_msdos fix. My take is to stay away from the others at least until they roll in JcSullin's original fix again. I haven't seen any indications yet that the others are aware of it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree and hopefully since I uninstalled and used his newest CWM to install CM11 evervolv DM, there is no corruption. I would really like to get some clarification on where he is storing these backups. Only his CWM can find it. No file browser I have tried can. Do you talk to him on IRC or elsewhere at all? Don't know when he might stop by this thread again so he will know about this.

I thought you already tested all the Roms including his CM10.1 and Milaq's CM10.2? I have verified that it will install resize zips, at least is will install Gradular's zips. Don't know if having a Rom installed messes that up like you found with 6.0.3.6.

I'm not sure who created all these other recoveries, but hopefully he is passing around the word about the corruption.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Just downloaded your newest CWM dated 2014-03-13 18:30:02. Have not completely tested it out yet, but I can still "Mount USB" which comes up as a removeable drive with a drive letter. Previously it would mount as HP Touchpad with a drive letter. No big deal, just thought you would want to know.
> 
> I have discovered something really strange. When I make a Nandroid backup, the options are backup to SD card or backup to Sd card1. I have to assume that SD card is the internal DM SD card and SD card1 is the old WebOS SD card. The backup runs fine and when I select to restore from SD card, CWM finds the file. The strange part is when I boot to Android, in the internal SD card is a folder ClockworkMod/backup and the backup I created is not there. And it is not on the SD card1 either. So where is it being stored? I have searched both card by a variety of methods and cannot find the backup file. If I would want to copy it to my PC for safety, no can do.
> 
> ...


The usbdisk related options will only appear once you connect (and it properly detects) a "usbdisk" connected via USB OTG.

With the new multi-user stuff and data-media, each user gets his own isolated sdcard location under /data/media (i.e. /data/media/0 is what you

really see as your data-media "sdcard" under Android). ClockworkMod uses the "master" data-media location (/data/media/clockworkmod). So, while

booted into Android, you'll need to "be root" to access the backups under /data/media/clockworkmod.

For pulling backups off the device, I suggest using sdcard1 and mounting that USB storage to the PC and copying that way. Or you could do what

I always do and use "adb pull" while booted into ClockworkMod. For example, "adb pull /data/media/clockworkmod/backup ." or

"adb pull /storage/sdcard1/clockworkmod/backup ." FWIW, there's lots of info out there on using ClockworkMod (for example, where it puts it's backup files and how to copy them off, etc.) that doing a few Google searches could find.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> As for why the "mount to PC" works for some and not others... sounds like some have the correct (Windows) drivers installed and others don't.
> I think the ones from Google (http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html) should work. You'll want to use the "composite" one. I don't really
> use Windows, so there may (likely) be better drivers/instructions out there for this.


Thanks for the info JC and the USB Driver link, I bookmarked it. Probably need to uninstall or update the Android SDK on my laptop.

I figured out my issue with the USB Mount. It turns out the Mobile Stream EasyTether USB Driver for my phone was interfering. I had to uninstall it (deleting the driver from windows) and then let windows reinstall the USB drivers to get it to work. GOOD.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> JcSullins, thank you very much for the update/feedback.
> 
> - I do recall the fsck_msdos issue (quoted in my thread about your CWM 6.0.1.9 ) and mentioned it to Gradular as a possible issue into the resize zip failures. I had thought that it would have gone away with the 3.x kernels.
> 
> ...


 That would explain the trouble I had with my partitions lately.... Slowly restoring my touchpad back to what it was before. Just been really busy and not much down time when I'm coherent!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> The usbdisk related options will only appear once you connect (and it properly detects) a "usbdisk" connected via USB OTG.
> 
> With the new multi-user stuff and data-media, each user gets his own isolated sdcard location under /data/media (i.e. /data/media/0 is what you
> 
> ...


@jcsullins & @Mpgrimm2

OK, mystery solved, sort of. First off, thanks for taking the time to reply back J.C. Glad you are keeping a close eye on your latest project of sorts. :emoji_u1f603:

There is a problem with suggesting saving the backup to SDcard1. Many people are using Tailor to resize their partitions and they are moving almost all of the ram to the /data partition leaving as little as 600mb or less for the media partition. I suggest leaving two to three gigs if for no other reason for what you suggest.

However, I finally figured out where CWM is storing the backup when one chooses Save to SDcard. The path is data/media/clockworkmod/backup.

If I use Rom Toolbox Lite's Root Browser or Root Explorer, I see several selections for SD cards. One is sdcard, which is the internal (DM) sd card. There is a clockworkmod folder there, but no backup folder. Another selection is 0 and inside it is a clockworkmod folder, no backup folder.

Another selection on the root of the TouchPad is storage. Under that is emulated, sdcard0, sdcard1 and usbdisk. Under sdcard0, is a clockworkmod folder, but still no backup folder. Under sdcard1, there is a clockworkmod folder, then a backup folder and the backup I made when I selected backup to sdcard1 from CWM.

If I connect the TouchPad while booted in Android as a media device, using Windows Explorer, all I can see on the tablet under "TouchPad" is two folders, "Internal Storage" and "SD Card". Under SD Card, there is a clockworkmod folder, a backup folder and the backup I made. This is the old media/WebOS SD card. I verified that by checking it's properties. Under the other selection, "Internal Storage" is a clockwork folder but no backup folder. There is no way to access the data/media/clockworkmod/backup path.

If I mount usb either via CWM or WebOS, all I can see is the WebOS SD card and find the backup I made. Cannot see the data/media/clockworkmod/backup path.

So for those users who shrink their media SD card as small as they can, their only option would be to save their nandroid backup to SDcard via CWM and after rebooting to Android, use a file browser to copy the backup to the root of the TouchPad so they can copy it off to their PC.

Sorry for the long winded explanation. Wanted to be clear on what I found. My only question is, can your CWM be modified to save the backup to the internal sdcard as the file browsers and Windows Explorer(Internal Storage) see it since they cannot see the data/media/clockworkmod/backup path. If not, no big deal since I finally figured out where the backup is and it is easy enough to put a copy on the device root so the browsers can see it. Man, isn't this data/media stuff fun. :goodcry:

Thanks,

NT


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Same boat here as NT.

- Windows can't see the "master" /data/media/clockworkmod location to copy the backups off to the pc via Android OS mounting sdcard.

- Windows can see the /data/media/0/clockworkmod location and backups from Philz Clockworkmod, Milaq's CWM, etc.

Can always use Es or Root Explorer to copy the backup over to data/media/0/ before mounting to pc. A bit round about though.

EDIT: Didn't work for me, copied file still couldn't be seen for some reason on pc. EsFileExplorer sees it. Weird.

While adb would work to pull backup of the TP, it tends to be a bit complicated for the average user.

@Jc,

- Any thoughts on having cwm mount either Sdcard0 (internal data/media/0) or Sdcard1 to the pc as an option or is there a concern about windows asking to format it?

(Access to webOS "Sdcard1" is still useful for first install data media rom files after Acme5, but as NT indicates, size is usually limited)

- Any chance of using the /data/media/0 folder for consistency with other CWM's and access when Android mounts the internal sdcard to the pc?

(or possibly symlink, shortcut, etc to add the location to /data/media/0 so it can be seen)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> EDIT: Didn't work for me, copied file still couldn't be seen for some reason on pc. EsFileExplorer sees it. Weird.


Hum.... I didn't try to actually copy the file over to the PC, so I'll have to try this out to see what happens.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

On devices that use MTP rather than USB mass storage, after you move a file using a file manager you have to force a media rescan to make it show up on Windows. Not sure about ES, but Ghost Commander has a menu item (Menu -> Application -> Rescan media) that'll do it, and there are apps you can get in the Play Store that do it as their sole function.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up about the media scan. Interesting, I thought a media scan was done automatically at every boot, so not sure why it wouldn't show in windows without this (all the files do show in Es File Explorer). 
And the plot thickens.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.addz.mediascanner


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Same boat here as NT.
> 
> - Windows can't see the "master" /data/media/clockworkmod location to copy the backups off to the pc via Android OS mounting sdcard.
> 
> ...


Try this: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks JC. I will give this a go when I wake up and report back.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Did a quick download and install of the new recovery on my TP. 
Whoa! Scha wing! ( waynes world) I think I just got wood seeing a full touch based cwm on the TP!

- it can see both sdcards, just need to run through the paces with ROMs, resize zips, PC connection etc. when I get up in 8 hrs.

Thanks again Jcsullins.

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Did a quick download and install of the new recovery on my TP.
> Whoa! Scha wing! ( waynes world) I think I just got wood seeing a full touch based cwm on the TP!
> 
> - it can see both sdcards, just need to run through the paces with ROMs, resize zips, PC connection etc. when I get up in 8 hrs.
> ...


What What! That sounds excellent got to try this out tonight!









Scha-Wing


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@JCsullins,

Well, I got good new and bad news. Good news, copied a file to the external SD card using Win Explorer through WebOS. Rebooted to CWM 20140317(the latest version) and the file did not disappear. Yeah! Bad news, made a backup to SDcard(internal DM) and it still got saved to data/media/clockworkmod/backup. Don't know if you worked on this part, but it is still not accessible to any rooted file browser or mounting to the PC as a media device.

@Roland and @Mpgrimm2,

I've never tried Philz touch version of CWM. What it is based on?

Thanks

Edit: Decided not to wait, had to try Philz CWM. Mounts USB, backup to SDcard saves to the correct internal SDcard. Yeah! When I mount as media device through Android, Windows Explorer can see internal Storage and SDcard and can find the CWM backup in the clockworkmod/backup folder in Internal Storage. A zip I copied to the Sdcard via Mount USB does not get deleted. I have not tested installing any zips or a Rom or restoring a backup yet. But I suspect this is going to be my CWM of choice. Liking the touch UI. Funny, I keep catching myself using the volume and home buttons. Force of habit. :grin:

This CWM has all the features one would like, installing zips from either SDcard, installing multiple zips, "Clean to Install a New ROM" under factory/data reset, and lots of other features and settings to play with or ones I have no clue what they do like what's "Aroma File Manager"?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> JcSullins, thank you very much for the update/feedback.
> 
> - I do recall the fsck_msdos issue (quoted in my thread about your CWM 6.0.1.9 ) and mentioned it to Gradular as a possible issue into the resize zip failures. I had thought that it would have gone away with the 3.x kernels.
> 
> ...


I don't think the fsck_msdos issue was the cause of resize scripts failing on other recoveries. The resize script worked on this recovery prior to fsck_msdos being fixed.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Gradular said:


> That would explain the trouble I had with my partitions lately.... Slowly restoring my touchpad back to what it was before. Just been really busy and not much down time when I'm coherent!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


The fsck_msdos issue should only impact the legacy (non-data-media) sdcard location.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

testing...

So far so good on JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 touch 20140317 .

- Touch/scroll work as well as onscreen nav buttons and the hardware buttons for navigation.

- winPC can see clockworkmod backups in "sdcard target" at /data/media/0 (or target can be changed to "master" /data/media/ if desired)

- winPC can see webos sdcard1. restore/backup/install options seems to work fine.

- can install cm10.1 VPN 01-25-14 (not sure why but i did it) through all 4 of the data media builds (cm10.2/cm11 and Evervolv 4.4kk).

- Support for Aroma FileManager (need to try it out).
Link here...[CWM-APP][1.91] AROMA Filemanager + TERMINAL

- data partition resize zips work.

- no need to switch recoveries during data media setup. (i.e. with only Moboot 3.8 and JC's Cwm6.0.4.7 Philz Touch in cminstall)

- option to factory/data reset and "Clean to install new ROM" ( wipes system, data, and cache for "clean" install) No immediate issues that I can see right now.



Mpgrimm2 said:


> JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 touch 20140317 (SeLinux data/media) *<<- - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED (3-18-14 edit)*
> Originally Posted Here (Discussion follows for a few posts)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> I don't think the fsck_msdos issue was the cause of resize scripts failing on other recoveries. The resize script worked on this recovery prior to fsck_msdos being fixed.





jcsullins said:


> The fsck_msdos issue should only impact the legacy (non-data-media) sdcard location.


Thanks for the updated recoveries JC, especially the touch version. I apparently misunderstood the impact of the fsck_msdos fix.

I am still curious as to why the other recoveries had so many varied issues with flashing Gradular's Data_resize zips, different DM roms, etc.

update-binary differences perhaps?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Grimm,

I spotted a small thing you might want to include in your info about Philz new CWM that could confuse folks.

From post #74 I copied this: - winPC can see clockworkmod backups in "sdcard target" at /data/media/0 (or target can be changed to "master" /data/media/ if desired) - winPC can see webos sdcard1. restore/backup/install options seems to work fine.

And from post # 74 in the highlighted quote: *CAN see both Sdcards* (original WebOS "Sdcard1", and /data/media/0 "Sdcard")

And I'm sure in your OP, however I have not looked for it there. You should probably add that both SDcards are visible on the PC when booted in Android as a media device(MTP). What I see coming that someone is going to boot into WebOS or mount USB from CWM and complain that they cannot see both SDcards.

All you really need is "*CAN see both Sdcards* (original WebOS "Sdcard1", and /data/media/0 "Sdcard") when booted as a Media Device(MTP) through Android."

OK, now for the fun. I did some more testing and here is what I did. Made a nandroid backup to SDcard1(external). From Android, mounted as MTP and copied backup to my PC. Wiped the TP clean with ACMEUninstaller2. Flashed Moboot 0.3.8 and J.C.'s 6.0.4.7 CWM with ACME5. Booted to CWM and flashed the 24576 zip and rebooted. Restored my backup and looks and behaves perfectly. Back to CWM and did a factory/data reset. Did an advanced restore of data only to recover all my apps, setting and their data. Everything restored perfectly. I saw your post where you tried flashing everything including the kitchen sink successfully. So what I tested today in my mind completes the vetting of this recovery. It can do everything we need and then some. The only thing I found is the way one advance restores data in this recovery. Phil calls it "Custom Restore from SDcard or SDcard1" and from that point it does it completely differently than previous CWM's I have used. You have to be careful on the next screen as more than just data is checked to be restored. I unchecked all but data and on the next screen you actually select the backup to use and then there is another screen that shows you all the individual part of the backup and you have to know which part to select to actually restore data. There are three possible selections, data context, data.ext4.tar and data.ext4.tar.a. I chose data.ext4.tar and that was the right one. You only get to pick one and when you do the restore process starts. I have no idea what happens if you pick one of the other data options.

Don't know if you have ever tried this before. It's kind of a poor man's way to restore apps, data and settings without have to use some app downloaded from the PS. That's it.

NT


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback NT.

FYI. I'm about 99% certain that JcSullin's Philz Touch recovery will not allow both sdcards to be seen by a winPC. If you are running either Cm10.2, Cm11 (3.4kern), or Evervolv data media builds, they are the only Roms that allow you to see both sdcards from Android connected to winPC.

I might be misunderstanding your point.

I will have to re-read the rest of your post and take it in about the restore process.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated posts 2, 7, 8, & 9 to match xda. (Updated cminstall v2 packs and Jc's Philz CWM Touch)

RolandDeschain79's 4.4KK Post 2 thread and my install steps are nearly the same which is a good sign. Should be able to remove posts 7, 8, & 9 here in the next week or so and redirect install details and cminstall packs there (or new Data Media Install thread), leaving this as a data media reference thread as originally intended. Will see how things shake out.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

*"CAN see both Sdcards* (original WebOS "Sdcard1", and /data/media/0 "Sdcard") " All I am saying is to clarify that one can see both SD cards when connected as a media device(MTP) through Android and cannot see both(only SDcard1) when connected as a USB device either via WebOS or recovery "Mount USB". The noobs and technically challenged out there are going to try to connect via WebOS or recovery "Mount USB" and start reporting that they can't see both SD cards. Just trying to eliminate confusion, clarify the statement, head off the noobs at the pass. :grin:

OK, never mind. The little light bulb finally came on. I'm looking at recovery and thinking Rom. I see you added the note about mounting USB "from Recovery" to SDcard1 only. That fixes any confusion that the noobs might have. Well, we can at least hope. :lol:

Now thinking specifically Rom, from post #3, you might want to add:

*Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 Data Media (3.4 Kernel) 02-10-14 Build*


*See's both Sdcards from OS** when mounted as a media device(MTP)* (external_sd and /data/media/0 )

Sorry about the confusion.

NT


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> - JcSullins' CWM v6.0.4.7 DM 20140317 (SeLinux data/media)
> 
> *(NEED FEEDBACK)* <<--- Likely has same support as Jc's Philz Touch version above.
> 
> ...


I thought all of this has already been tested?


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> I thought all of this has already been tested?


No offense meant, I just wasn't sure what had changed from the 20140313 version and hadn't gone through it all myself to update the post . Spent most of the time on the Touch version (working on a promotion so I have been squeezing the hobby in where I can). I am not sure if Nevertells ran through that one or not. ( NT, did you run the non-touch version? ) I will give that one a go a report back one way or another.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Same boat here as NT.
> 
> - Windows can't see the "master" /data/media/clockworkmod location to copy the backups off to the pc via Android OS mounting sdcard.
> 
> ...


No, you cannot "mount" /data/media based sdcards to the PC via recovery. No recoveries exist that can do this.

PhilZ is a fork (i.e. heavily modified) version of CWM that allows you to change what it uses for sdcard (/data/media or /data/media/0).

No other CWM-based recovery (that I know about) allows this. So it *IS* consistent with all other (non-PhilZ) CWMs.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> No offense meant, I just wasn't sure what had changed from the 20140313 version and hadn't gone through it all myself to update the post . Spent most of the time on the Touch version (working on a promotion so I have been squeezing the hobby in where I can). I am not sure if Nevertells ran through that one or not. ( NT, did you run the non-touch version? ) I will give that one a go a report back one way or another.


The only thing that should have changed from the previous version is the USB IDs it uses. Those were fixed to be avoid Windows driver issues like you experienced earlier.


----------



## jf1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hopefully not a stupid question. I'm currently running Milaqs CM11 nightly with the: philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip

Can I simply boot into CWM, and flash the: philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip

over it??

Thanks,

JFeole


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jf1955 said:


> Hopefully not a stupid question. I'm currently running Milaqs CM11 nightly with the: philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip
> Can I simply boot into CWM, and flash the: philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip
> over it??
> 
> ...


Sorry, you want to flash philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip over the top of philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip? Don't understand why you want to do that. Can you explain please?

The simple answer is you can use recovery to flash a different recovery.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> No offense meant, I just wasn't sure what had changed from the 20140313 version and hadn't gone through it all myself to update the post . Spent most of the time on the Touch version (working on a promotion so I have been squeezing the hobby in where I can). I am not sure if Nevertells ran through that one or not. ( NT, did you run the non-touch version? ) I will give that one a go a report back one way or another.


 Yes, I played with that one. Remember, I found when you create a backup to SDcard, it saves it to data/media/clockworkmod/backup instead of SDcard/clockworkmod/backup like philz 6.0.4.7 does. Look back at what I reported in post #62.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> No, you cannot "mount" /data/media based sdcards to the PC via recovery. No recoveries exist that can do this.
> 
> PhilZ is a fork (i.e. heavily modified) version of CWM that allows you to change what it uses for sdcard (/data/media or /data/media/0).
> No other CWM-based recovery (that I know about) allows this. So it *IS* consistent with all other (non-PhilZ) CWMs.


Thanks for the clarification about mounting the sdcard to PC, I was under the impression it couldn't be done because /data/media wasn't formatted as a FAT, exFAT, etc filesystem (does that sound right? )
My choice of "consistent" may not have been the best word here; just trying to keep an easy option for people to copy backups off to PC.



jcsullins said:


> The only thing that should have changed from the previous version is the USB IDs it uses. Those were fixed to be avoid Windows driver issues like you experienced earlier.


Thank you. And I did manage a bit of time to reflash through the Roms with your non touch jcs Cwm 6.0.4.7 20140317 and confirmed that it can flash all the same Roms as expected. Will update the recovery post as soon as I can (a day or two).



nevertells said:


> Yes, I played with that one. Remember, I found when you create a backup to SDcard, it saves it to data/media/clockworkmod/backup instead of SDcard/clockworkmod/backup like philz 6.0.4.7 does. Look back at what I reported in post #62.


Actually, post 62 deals with the version released on 20140313. The non touch jcs Cwm 6.0.4.7 20140317 was the one I was asking about, but it seems to match up with the only change to the USB ID's like JC mentioned.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## jf1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Sorry, you want to flash philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip over the top of philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip? Don't understand why you want to do that. Can you explain please?
> 
> The simple answer is you can use recovery to flash a different recovery.


Because I was under the impression this jscullins version contains fixes? Is this incorrect? Or is the difference that it is a touch

based CWM?

Thanks,

JFeole


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the clarification about mounting the sdcard to PC, I was under the impression it couldn't be done because /data/media wasn't formatted as a FAT, exFAT, etc filesystem (does that sound right? )
> My choice of "consistent" may not have been the best word here; just trying to keep an easy option for people to copy backups off to PC.
> 
> Thank you. And I did manage a bit of time to reflash through the Roms with your non touch jcs Cwm 6.0.4.7 20140317 and confirmed that it can flash all the same Roms as expected. Will update the recovery post as soon as I can (a day or two).
> ...


Actually, I found that Cwm 6.0.4.7 20140317 does the same thing. Check post #71.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jf1955 said:


> Because I was under the impression this jscullins version contains fixes? Is this incorrect? Or is the difference that it is a touch
> 
> based CWM?
> 
> ...


So if you have this currently installed, update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip and you want the Touch version which has all the fixes, has been tested and works great, you want this: update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip . And yes, can use what you have installed now to flash the Philz version.


----------



## jf1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

nevertells said:


> So if you have this currently installed, update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip and you want the Touch version which has all the fixes, has been tested and works great, you want this: update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip . And yes, can use what you have installed now to flash the Philz version.


Ok..i may have typo'ed my initial question.

I Installed CM 11 successfully with this: philz_cwm_selinux_6.0.4.7_datamedia.zip

and after reading this thread, was wondering if it would be ok to flash the: update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

over it without causing any issues..

Or, is it only advisable to install this when doing a fresh install of cm11?

Thank You,

JFeole


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep, just flash the new recovery to get the newer features and reboot to new recovery. Recommend a new backup as well.
You can always reflash between recoveries to try them out and end up on the one you prefer. (Although I have seen rare issues with the way zips are setup and don't flash over correctly.)

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Posted 14 February 2014 - 03:35 AM


Mpgrimm2 said

Mpgrimm2 said

*A] Flashable zips(**Recommended**):* Advanced users Gradular and The Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your PC and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TouchPad model 16GB or 32GB. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model, *a 64GB TouchPad could use the 49152 zip* and TouchPad could use the 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpad would use the 12288 zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.5GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android apps and file storage.
If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.

*Download Flashable zips to move your free space from Media to Data:*
How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want By Gradular *(See Mpgrimm2 Quote at End)*

*update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_49152-0.1.zip for 64GB Touchpads*

update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_24576-0.1.zip for 32GB Touchpads
update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip for 16GB Touchpads
(Gradular has 2 additional sizes available)

Or

Data Partition Size Changer CWM ZIPS By The_Ape

*data_plus_49152mb-signed.zip for 64GB Touchpads*
data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads
data_plus_16384mb-signed.zip for 16GB Touchpads

Is there any chance for the Flashable Zip to includethe 64GB TouchPad?


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

That would be up to Gradular and The_Ape. If they are willing and you tell them your current media size (after 1.5Gb data), they may be able to set up a zip for you with similar space on old webos sdcard.

Your other options are to:
- reuse the_ape's zips multiple times,
i.e. if you run the 24Gb "data plus" twice, you should be darn close.
(Use JcSullin's latest DM Cwm recoveries from 20140317)

- Or use Tailor.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> That would be up to Gradular and The_Ape. If they are willing and you tell them your current media size (after 1.5Gb data), they may be able to set up a zip for you with similar space on old webos sdcard. Your other options are to: - reuse the_ape's zips multiple times, i.e. if you run the 24Gb "data plus" twice, you should be darn close. (Use JcSullin's latest DM Cwm recoveries from 20140317) - Or use Tailor.


Thanks for your reply, I'm sorry I thought they both read this forum.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Gradular pops in here but I have never seen the_ape on RootzWiki.
Have you tried running the_ape's 24Gb data_plus zip twice?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Gradular pops in here but I have never seen the_ape on RootzWiki.
> Have you tried running the_ape's 24Gb data_plus zip twice?
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


First I have not installed data/media, I'm just putting my ducks in the pond. When I'm really I will try runing the 24gb zip twice.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## vader860 (May 4, 2013)

I have a 32GB TP running CM 10.2 with multiple users (profiles). The SD Card shows 25GB total size with 24GB free yet the user proiles are only 1.5 GB. I've tried running the partition zip to increase the size by 2048 but I get an RC=4 error. Before creating multiple users everything was just fine. How can the size assigned to each user be increased? Thanks.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

More info please if you want assistance. i.e.
- exactly which 10.2 build and version date
- regular or data/media build?
- exactly which sdcard shows 25gb? There are two.
- exactly which recovery are you using to flash the resize zips and which/whose zip?
- have u ran ACMEuninstaller2 and followed post 7 using the install pack.
- have you read through the first 6 posts?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## vader860 (May 4, 2013)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> More info please if you want assistance. i.e. - exactly which 10.2 build and version date - regular or data/media build? - exactly which sdcard shows 25gb? There are two. - exactly which recovery are you using to flash the resize zips and which/whose zip? - have u ran ACMEuninstaller2 and followed post 7 using the install pack. - have you read through the first 6 posts? Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


CyanogenMod Version: 10.2-20131212-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin

Build date: December 12 2013

I am not sure if it is the data/media build, but I am using the CMW 6.0.1.9 recovery. I do not recall running ACMEuninstaller2, I wiped data, cache and system partitions and ran the system partition size changer zip and the 25GB partitioning zip and installed 10.2. Under 'Storage' there is an SD Card section but I have no SD card in the touchpad, so it should be the built in storage.

Perhaps I should start from scratch again using the ACMEuninstaller2? I can wipe everything and start over. If I need to remove WebOS that is fine too since I don't use that. Thanks.


----------



## jf1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yep, just flash the new recovery to get the newer features and reboot to new recovery. Recommend a new backup as well.
> You can always reflash between recoveries to try them out and end up on the one you prefer. (Although I have seen rare issues with the way zips are setup and don't flash over correctly.)
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Thanks for the advice, works perfectly.

JFeole


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

garux said:


> First I have not installed data/media, I'm just putting my ducks in the pond. When I'm really I will try runing the 24gb zip twice.


Well believe it or not, i took the plunge and installed the data/media using Evervolv 4.4.2 Data/Media Rom. I was able to use the Ape's

data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads file and ran it twice, here are my results with my 64GB HP TouchPad:

HP TouchPad 64GB - Data Media Setup

Taylor Before Data Media setup

USB (Media) = 45.188GB
Android (system) = 400MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 11.5GB
Unused space = 16MB

Tailor After Data Media setup
USB (Media) = 6.992GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 49.5GB
Unused space = 16MB

Tailor was only used so I could see the size before and after.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Well believe it or not, i took the plunge and installed the data/media using Evervolv 4.4.2 Data/Media Rom. I was able to use the Ape's
> 
> data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads file and ran it twice, here are my results with my 64GB HP TouchPad:
> 
> ...


Well, that worked out pretty good. Now here is a suggestion that you may or may not want to try. Were you aware that J.C. Sullins developed the original data partition resizer zip several years ago, but for a different reason. This was back when using CM7, folks were running out of Ram in /data because of them installing too many apps. So he created a zip to rob up to 2048gb of Ram from /media and give it to /data. It was discovered that if you ran it more than once, you increased the Ram given to /data by 2048gb each time you ran it. Soooo.... if you want to decrease that 6.99gb you have left in /media down to a more workable 2.5gb, I see no reason why you could not use his zip twice and decrease /media by 4096. I wouldn't be surprised if APE or Gradular modeled their resize zip after J.C.'s work.

The only fly in the ointment I see is J.C.'s zip tests for something before trying to move the memory and if it does not like what it sees it aborts and reports "FAILED". No harm done if this happens. The only time this happens is usually when someone tries to flash it after they have had Android installed for a while. And it may be back in the day when his zip was being used a lot was when we had versions of CWM that introduced corruption which has been fixed for a long while. To get his zip to work, the user had to uninstall Android, reinstall and then next thing flash the zip. But if you try the zip and it fails, like I said, no harm done, but if it reports "SUCCESS", you will have succeeded in moving 4 more gigs of Ram over to /data. So if you did have to start over, the only thing you would have to do is at the time you ran Ape's zips, run J.C.'s at the same time and finish installing Android. And remember to always reboot immediately after running a zip to initialize the Ram that has been moved. I think I remember Gradular's script stating at the end, "Reboot Now". I would strongly suggest that you reboot after running each zip.

Your situation is unique in you owning a 64gb TouchPad. There aren't a lot of them floating around out there. Anyway, here is the link to where you will find the four different zips he created to adjust the size of /data. You will find them about half way down the page of his OP: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-fixes-for-sdcard-issues-for-all-versions-of-cyanogenmod/

You could even use one of the smaller resizer zips to fine tune the amount of Ram you move. But I strongly urge you to leave yourself a couple of gigs for the WebOS USB drive/ old external SD card. Will be interested how it goes if you decide to try this. Good luck.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Well, that worked out pretty good. Now here is a suggestion that you may or may not want to try. Were you aware that J.C. Sullins developed the original data partition resizer zip several years ago, but for a different reason. This was back when using CM7, folks were running out of Ram in /data because of them installing too many apps. So he created a zip to rob up to 2048gb of Ram from /media and give it to /data. It was discovered that if you ran it more than once, you increased the Ram given to /data by 2048gb each time you ran it. Soooo.... if you want to decrease that 6.99gb you have left in /media down to a more workable 2.5gb, I see no reason why you could not use his zip twice and decrease /media by 4096. I wouldn't be surprised if APE or Gradular modeled their resize zip after J.C.'s work.
> 
> The only fly in the ointment I see is J.C.'s zip tests for something before trying to move the memory and if it does not like what it sees it aborts and reports "FAILED". No harm done if this happens. The only time this happens is usually when someone tries to flash it after they have had Android installed for a while. And it may be back in the day when his zip was being used a lot was when we had versions of CWM that introduced corruption which has been fixed for a long while. To get his zip to work, the user had to uninstall Android, reinstall and then next thing flash the zip. But if you try the zip and it fails, like I said, no harm done, but if it reports "SUCCESS", you will have succeeded in moving 4 more gigs of Ram over to /data. So if you did have to start over, the only thing you would have to do is at the time you ran Ape's zips, run J.C.'s at the same time and finish installing Android. And remember to always reboot immediately after running a zip to initialize the Ram that has been moved. I think I remember Gradular's script stating at the end, "Reboot Now". I would strongly suggest that you reboot after running each zip.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember using the 2048gb to increase the partition when I went to CM10.1. I need to let the dust several so I can watch things the way I use it with non-data/media.

As always, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

For a less learning curve for me, I have decided to use update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip. In the mean time I will brush up on update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip to see what all it provides. I realize the PhilZ version may offer a lot, I just need to be more comforable with less changes for now.

Thanks to everyone for making this possible and really great OP.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

garux said:


> Mpgrimm2 said
> Mpgrimm2 said
> *A] Flashable zips(**Recommended**):* Advanced users Gradular and The Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your PC and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TouchPad model 16GB or 32GB. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model, *a 64GB TouchPad could use the 49152 zip* and TouchPad could use the 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpad would use the 12288 zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.5GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android apps and file storage.
> If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.
> ...





Mpgrimm2 said:


> That would be up to Gradular and The_Ape. If they are willing and you tell them your current media size (after 1.5Gb data), they may be able to set up a zip for you with similar space on old webos sdcard.Your other options are to:- reuse the_ape's zips multiple times, i.e. if you run the 24Gb "data plus" twice, you should be darn close.(Use JcSullin's latest DM Cwm recoveries from 20140317)- Or use Tailor.Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


I'll get a 49152 zip up later ghis morning.

In other news, I finally was able to try and flash everything but the resize zip using acme5, but I got a boot loop.  I used invisiblek's zip package. Ill try the latest updatr to that first, and then try the other roms when I get a chance.

Edit: garux, can you test this out?

http://www4.zippyshare.com/v/18609143/file.html" target="_blank" class="zippyshare_link">64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_49152-0.1.zip</a>

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Gradular said:


> I'll get a 49152 zip up later ghis morning.
> 
> Edit: garux, can you test this out?
> 
> http://www4.zippyshare.com/v/18609143/file.html" target="_blank" class="zippyshare_link">64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_49152-0.1.zip</a>


Yes, I will need a day or so.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, here's the information from my 64GB HP TouchPad, starting when I had only WebOS installed)

Non-Data Media before installing CM10.1 (displayed information using Tailor, no Tailor updating)
USB (Media) = 45.188GB
Android (system) = 400MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 11.5GB
Unused space = 16MB

Non-Data Media (changes was made with Tailor)
USB (Media) = 44.609GB
Android (system) = 792MB
Android (cache) = 400MB
Android (data) = 11.5GB
Unused space = 16MB

After Removing Android (dislplayed information using Tailor, no Tailor updating)
USB (Media) = 57.281
Unused space = 8MB

Data Media setup using The Ape ( flashed 24576 zip twice and and (dislplayed information using Tailor, no Tailor updating)
USB (Media) = 6.992GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 49.5GB (for some reason or other, I had some directories that were duplicated)
Unused space = 16MB

Data Media setup using Gradular (flashed 49152 zip once and (dislplayed information using Tailor, no Tailor updating)
USB (Media) = 8.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 48GB
Unused space = 16MB

I hope this is what you wanted.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

garux said:


> Ok, here's the information from my 64GB HP TouchPad, starting when I had only WebOS installed)
> 
> Non-Data Media before installing CM10.1 (displayed information using Tailor, no Tailor updating)
> USB (Media) = 45.188GB
> ...


Yup that was my intent basically. Thanks for testing it out! Ill add it to my OP in a bit.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Gradular said:


> Yup that was my intent basically. Thanks for testing it out! Ill add it to my OP in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


You're welcome.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Gradular said:


> Yup that was my intent basically. Thanks for testing it out! Ill add it to my OP in a bit.


Thanks So Much for making this possible for everyone to migrate from non-Data/Media to Dafa/Media.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know if this would help, today I installed Evervolv 4.4 Data/Media on a friends 32GB TouchPad. Here's some information:

WebOS before installing Android
USB (Media) = 27.633GB
Unused space = 8MB
Partition size = 28.296MB

After installing moboot & CWM-jcs-dm for the first time
USB (Media) = 25.344GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 1.5GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition size = 25952MB

After installing Gradular 24576 zip
USB (Media) = 2.844GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 24GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition size = 2912MB


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

After running ACMEUninstaller2
USB (Media) = 57.281GB
Unused space = 8MB
Partition Size = 58656MB

After running ACMEInstaller5
USB (Media) = 54.992GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 1.5GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 56312MB

After Data Media setup using Gradular 56320 zip 
USB (Media) = 1.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 55GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 1528MB

Here's the information using the 56,320 zip.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> After Data Media setup using Gradular 56320 zip
> USB (Media) = 1.492GB
> Android (system) = 600MB
> Android (cache) = 200MB
> ...


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> garux said:
> 
> 
> > After Data Media setup using Gradular 56320 zip
> ...


I only use WebOS for tailor and the A6 Firmware. Other than that, I'm set. I would think if there are any heavy WebOS users, then they would probably use the 49,152 zip Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Groan......... http://bgr.com/2014/03/24/android-4-4-3-kitkat-update-release-date/


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated DM cminstall v2 packs to latest versions and swapped out standard Gapps for PA Gapps "Mini" in the Evervolv DM pack (Flintman recommends Pa Gapps for his builds)


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yep, just flash the new recovery to get the newer features and reboot to new recovery.


Presently, I'm using update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip as my CWM recovery.

Does this mean that I can flash

update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip over top of

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip and not have to re-run

Gradular update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_xxxxx0.1.zip file?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Presently, I'm using update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip as my CWM recovery.
> 
> Does this mean that I can flash
> 
> ...


Yup, you can use any of the recoveries to flash a different recovery. Just reboot back to cwm so the new version is the one running. No resizing required.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Yup, you can use any of the recoveries to flash a different recovery. Just reboot back to cwm so the new version is the one running. No resizing required.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try.


I think I've mentioned this before, IMHO, *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317 *is the best recovery of those currently available. It does everything needed, sees both SD cards and it's TOUCH based. Wish it had been around from the beginning.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

FYI, 
Jcsullin's Data Media CM11 20140403 3.0 Kernel Snapshot build is out in the wild.
Because I was on Milaq's CM11 3.0 DM, I just wiped cache to dirty flash it over Milaq's with Jcsullin's Cwm 20140317. (Philz touch) . Seems off to a good start.

- Can see both sdcard0 (data/media/0 ) and sdcard1 (webOS sdcard i.e. external_SD )
- Current Netflix version seems to work fine (3.2.1 build 1346)

Note: I also have flash support via Dolphin and this link... 
[Guide][Flash]How to play flash video on Android 4.4 Kitkat

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> FYI,
> Jcsullin's Data Media CM11 20140403 3.0 Kernel Snapshot build is out in the wild.
> Because I was on Milaq's CM11 3.0 DM, I just wiped cache to dirty flash it over Milaq's with Jcsullin's Cwm 20140317. (Philz touch) . Seems off to a good start.
> 
> ...


I'm giving it a test drive and so far nothing to complain about.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just some info quoted from the xda thread:



googlephone said:


> Maybe your previous milaq's build had the Netflix fix already built in and the fix remained intact after you dirty flashed jc's builds. I know flitman has the netflix fix built-in in his Kitkat roms. Not sure if milaq does the same.
> 
> Need someone else who did also clean install of jc's builds to confirm if Netflix is working natively or not. On my touchpad, the answer is no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium App





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Perhaps. Why not try loading up Milaq's CM11 DM w/3.0 Kernel as a clean install (with Netflix 3.2.1 build 1346 ), and then wipe cache and flash JcSullins' version to see if you get the same results?
> 
> Extra:
> - I went ahead and did a full clean install of Jc's cm-11-20140405-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin 3.0 Kernel build and loaded the current Netflix (3.3.1 build 1463) from the Playstore and had some sort of "graphics" issue where the bottom half of the screen was all scrambled and the top half was "interlaced" funny (best explanation I have).
> ...


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated the thread yesterday.
- Added extra notes about Jc's CWM DM Recoveries.
- Cleaned post 7,8 & 9 of obsolete steps.
- Updated thread and install packs with Jc's CM11 and added Gradular's resize zips for 64Gb TP's.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Updated the thread yesterday.
> - Added extra notes about Jc's CWM DM Recoveries.
> - Cleaned post 7,8 & 9 of obsolete steps.
> - Updated thread and install packs with Jc's CM11 and added Gradular's resize zips for 64Gb TP's.


Wonder if it is time to fine tune the selections of recoveries that support data/media? *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317 (SeLinux data/media) * does it all. It is touch based, but still works the same as non-touch based recoveries using the volume and home buttons to move and select options. For those who are TWRP junkies, there is Flintman's TWRP v2.6.3.0 SeLinux Alpha Touch, but it really has a lot of things it can't do that J.C.'s touch CWM can. Too bad there has been no attempt to fix it. But all the rest of the recoveries you list have limited functionality. Why confuse those coming to find out what to use with all those choices? I am going to suggest to Roland to update his OP and only recommend J.C.'s CWM or Flintman's TWRP with the warning that only J.C.'s CWM does it all. And I honestly think that the reason TWRP got it's following was because it was touch based. Now that CWM is touch, I really see no need for it on Touchpads. It's not like TeamWin doesn't support a zillion other devices.

What do you think?

NT


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

At this point I would only recommend the two JcSullins' CWM DM 20140317 recoveries. Specifically, I prefer the Jcs Philz Touch version and as a bonus, Philz Touch supports TWRP backup formats (less need for Flintman's TWRP DM alpha, plus it has its own issues). I will only be packaging the Touch version in the cminstall v2 packs unless some issue is discovered, at which time I will switch to the non-touch version. Simply put, JcSullins is very thorough and appears to have worked out all the issues on the latest CWM DM versions (which isn't intended to take away anything from the other devs).

I plan to keep the other recoveries listed in post 2 as a reference, otherwise people will keep trying them out based on previous version preferences and running into issues (which I can link to when they run into problems).


----------



## ZeroZorro (Mar 3, 2012)

It seems the link to *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317 (SeLinux data/media) as mentioned in the above posts is dead at the moment?*


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Working right now. Clicked the link you quoted.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ZeroZorro said:


> It seems the link to *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317 (SeLinux data/media) as mentioned in the above posts is dead at the moment?*


Just tapped on the link in the post you made and the clockworkmod download it just fine.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated posts 7 & 9 cminstall packs with newer ROM versions, 10Gb resize zip for 16Gb TP's and current PA Gapps for Evervolv pack.
Unfortunately Tapatalk screwed up the formatting in post 9 and I will have to fix it when I get back to a pc, but its all there.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Updated posts 7 & 9 cminstall packs with newer ROM versions, 10Gb resize zip for 16Gb TP's and current PA Gapps for Evervolv pack.
> Unfortunately Tapatalk screwed up the formatting in post 9 and I will have to fix it when I get back to a pc, but its all there.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


What else is new...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Gradular said:


> What else is new...


Tapatalk and RootzWiki consistently just don't play well together. Weird that post 9 looks like crap in Tapatalk but normal in phone's web browser.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated post 7&9 packs to available 5/1/14 builds (I'm a day or two late on the post  )

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Added TP Toolbox info to the OP:

6/2/14 UPDATE:
JcSullins has a new utility called TP Toolbox (thread here) for installing 'most' Data Media Builds and Recoveries. You can still use the install packs from post 7 & 9 if you prefer (while they are offered), but either way, the first 6 posts are still good background you should read ...



> *Touchpad Toolbox (aka tptoolbox) is a completely self-contained and user-friendly system for the low-level management of the HP Touchpad.*
> 
> *TPToolbox replaces:*
> 
> ...


----------

